# Gross Fell: The dragon's lair



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

Your travels have brought you to the small human village of Gross Fell.

*Lorenz*: You've been walking for weeks on the road, seeing new places and meeting new people. Your adventures have taken you far and wide, but today you feel relief as your path takes you to the small village of Gross Fell. As you walk up the dusty road, villagers and farmers look at you with disinterested suprise, then soon go back to their sheep and their carts. You wearily enter the common room of the Traveler's Rest, the one and only inn in this small town. 
In the common room are a few farm hands enjoying an afternoon ale, the patron and a serving wench, and assorted commoners. To your suprise, completely out of place in the tavern are three stout dwarves. One is dressed in well worn leathers, with a sickle at his side. Another formidable looking dwarf in a breastplate has two mighty axes slung across his back. The third dwarf has bright red hair and a fine braided beard. A symbol of Moradin is prominently carved on his breastplate, and he carries a powerful looking warhammer easily at his side.

*Taklinn*: You take a sip of the inkeep's ale, and sigh. Humans simply can't seem to brew decent spirits. "Gross Fell", you think, "Where have I heard the name of this human town before?". Suddently it hits you. You recall years ago meeting a human warrior from the area. Over a few mugs of spirits, you exchanged childhood stories. The human told you of a legend, the legend of Elizar Branded Hand. As the story went, an evil wizard was succumed to evil somewhere near Gross Fell many generations ago. The villagers revolted, and buried him alive somewhere in the hills. Of course, you dismissed the story as a yet another legend, the kind these short-lived humans tell each other to spice up their dreary short-lived lives....
You are suprised to see two other dwarves in the common room of your inn. One, clearly a cleric of Moradin, has a beautiful finely braided red beard. The other is in leathers, and has a worldly look about him.

*Thoart*: Human settlements are something you usually rarely visit. They always seem innocent enough, but at the first sign of prosperity, they grow, without regard or care for the natural resources among them. Rivers and streams become polluted, and forests become cut down. Grasslands are overgrazed, and the once idyllic village has become another city, a blight like a sore on the land. Nevertheless, Gross Fell seems peaceful enough. "Yes, but for how long?", you think to yourself. You've heard rumors among the herders of sheep missing. Some say a dragon has been preying on the local cattle and sheep. 
You've been musing these tidings when you see a pair of dwarves enter the common room of the inn. They are followed shortly afterwards by a lanky, tall human with a dangerously competent look about him.

*Davik*: Moradin works in mysterious ways, indeed. How did you, a devoted child, come to this insignifcant human town? How can this be part of his great plan? 
Amused, you chide yourself. It is not your place to question, only to serve and do his works. You smile, almost not suprised as you see the two dwarves in the common room of the inn. Surely, it can not be coincidence that three of Moradin's children would be in this remote, almost uniquely human town. You raise an eyebrow when the long haired stranger enters the room. His demeanor suggests dangerous grace and quiet competence.


----------



## yangnome (May 5, 2003)

*After the stranger walks in teh place, Davik turns back to his ale and mumbles to no one in particular...

Bah.  Why Moradin brought me to this god forsaken place is beyond me 

_ too the discerning ear, davik might have mispronounced or perhaps overpronounced Moradin's name...then again, maybe you heard wrong._



edited to find a readable color...


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 5, 2003)

Thoart left his dire wolves and owl in the surrounding woods a few miles from the village, not wanting them too close so they don't scare any villagers or eat their livestock.  He learned that lesson the hard way.

_Ahh, dwarves, this might not be a bad place to stop for a spell and enjoy some local stories and have a good drink._  Thoart thinks to himself.  

Thaort walks into the inn.

Thoart is your average dwarf until it comes to his hair and beard.  Instead of a nice braided beard or a full natural spread as is custom for most dwarves, thart has braided his redish beard into two long braids intwined with sticks, bits of animal bone and other misc. vegitation.  In his hair he has interwoven two small antlers.  His cloths are simple browns and greens and somewhat dirty and are covered by well made leather armor.  On his belt which is mad of braided vines, he carries a sickle.


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

The innkeep walks up to Thoart:

"Another dwarf! 'Tis rare enough to see one of yer kind among these parts, but two is strange indeed!

"Ah! No offense intended by that, good sir, no offense intended at all! What shall I be gettin' ye? A tankard of our good ale like yer companion here?"

He jerks his thumb towards the fiery red bearded dwarf several tables across from you. He seems to be muttering something to himself in his tankard, and has a holy symbol of Moradin carved into his breastplate.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 5, 2003)

Thoart

Muttering to himself, “a dwarf and a cleric, fortune is with me today.”

Thoart steps very close to the barkeep and reaches up and puts his hand on the man’s shoulder.  “I will have whatever strong bitter ale you have my friend.  Remember not to pour your waste and wash water into any streams, it is bad luck, I have seen people whole lives ruined because they ignore the sanctity of nature, her wrath is quick and sharp.  I will be sitting with that fellow over there” pointing to the cleric of Moradin, “do you know his name?”

Thoart learned long ago that superstition works much better on most people than honest concern and wisdom.


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

The innkeep gulps when you place your hand on his shoulder, and again when you mention bad luck.

"B-b-bad luck? You don't think...? I.. that is we... the village. Some people claim to have seen..."

His voice lowers to a throaty whisper

"Some say they have seen a ... _a dragon_!"

He looks around nervously, wringing his washcloth between his hands.

"Is this an omen? Are we being punished for our sins?

"I -- yes... our finest bitter, coming right up. I do apologize, sire, I do not know the honored gentleman's name."


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 5, 2003)

As the man turns to get Thoart's drink, Thoart grabs his forarm,  "Be good to the land, there is nothing more natural for her to use than a dragon's fury."

Smiling to himself, Thoart walks to the table and sits right next to the cleric, leans in close and with a big smile introduces himself, "Names Thoart Wormwood, it is nice to see the warm face of a fellow dwarf.  What's yer name, friend?"  Thoarts face is 6-8" from the clerics.


----------



## yangnome (May 5, 2003)

Name's Davik.  I'd strongly advise against drinkin the ale... It tastes as weak as dishwater...perhaps he'd benefit from putting his waste into the ale vats.


----------



## Page (May 5, 2003)

Lorenz glances around the common room, his gaze settling on the three dwarves.

_Three dwarves_, the rogue thinks to himself, _in a small human village...now thats not somethin' a man's gonna see everyday. Can't be coincidence, and where there are dwarves there's sure to be trouble, gold, or both not far off..._

Cracking a friendly grin, Lorenz saunters up to the bar. He leans against the bar and says to the barkeep, "How about an ale, friend?"

Absently stroking his close-trimmed beard as he waits for his ale, Lorenz casually eyes the dwarves that seem so out of place. As the barkeep sets an ale on the counter, Lorenz turns to him and says, "Friend, you sure got some strange customers for a place like this. Short ones too. They regulars around here?"


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

"One ale, comin' right up!"

The innkeep turns and pours your a heady mead, placing the tankard squarely on the table in front of you.

"That'll be four coppers, if ye please."

"Aye, those dwarves over there. Ne'er seem 'em before in me life! Strange days indeed, around here. I tell ye friend, things aren't normal these days. There's been cattle and sheep missin', and rumors are aboundin' as to why. Then just today, I see three dwarves enter the inn. Haveen't seen one of the stout folk in years, and now three in one day! 
Aye, things are strange and gettin' stranger. Not since the days of Elizar Branded Hand has Gross Fell had anything out of the ordinary."


----------



## Page (May 5, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *"One ale, comin' right up!"
> 
> The innkeep turns and pours your a heady mead, placing the tankard squarely on the table in front of you.
> 
> ...




Lorenz slides a gold piece across the bar to the innkeep before taking a swig of the ale.

"Keep the change. Just fill me up again when I get empty. And when those little fellas over there empty their mugs, tell 'em the next one's on me."

The rogue grins, takes another swig of ale and winks at the innkeep.

"Maybe this place ain't as boring as it looked from the road after all. So tell me some more about those missin cattle, friend. I always like catchin up on the local news."


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 5, 2003)

Thoart turns to Davik's companion, "And yer name Be?"

"Anyway, the innkeeps mind ain't on no brew, but the rumor of the dragon.  Seems everyone always wants to blame dragons when usually there is something much less horrific to blame, like wolves or goblins.  Looking back to Davik, "So, Moradin hates the undead right, he helps you against those who were once dead and then are not dead but looking to make others dead."


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

The innkeep's eyes widen at the gold piece.

"Yes sir! Thank you sir!"

"Aye, well, the cattle. I don't know if yer lordship knows, but here in Gross Fell our main business is wool and dairy. Startin' a few months back, some of our flock have been disappearin'. At first it was just the sheperds out in the hills, but now flock have been missin' from many farms. No one in the town has seen anythin', but some of the sheperds vow they saw a dragon circlin about, dive down, snatch a lamb in its claws, and fly off with it!
There's been talk of huntin' it down, but there's really not much of us equipped to fight such a beast. 
Jolan Hawkscar, he's a ranger that does a lot of the town's business. I'd wager he'd know where it could be found, if that were yer interest. I can ask fer him ta come down ta meet ye, if ye like."


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

*Davik and Thoart*: As you finish your ales, the innkeep walks over and refills your tankards. 

"Courtesy o' the gentleman o'er there", he says, nodding his head towards the swarthy human that you had both noticed enter the bar moments earlier.


----------



## yangnome (May 5, 2003)

"um..yeah; something like that.  undead are foul wretched cretures that need smitin' by my trusty warhammer" Davik brings his warhammer up to the table and pats it with his stubby fingers.

 " 'course, undead aren't the only thing that needs smitin every now an' agin. why just the other day, while travlin down the roads, I found a couple luckless goblins and smashed their heads right in!"


----------



## yangnome (May 5, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *Davik and Thoart: As you finish your ales, the innkeep walks over and refills your tankards.
> 
> "Courtesy o' the gentleman o'er there", he says, nodding his head towards the swarthy human that you had both noticed enter the bar moments earlier. *





Davik takes the ale, nods at the barkeep, then lightly jabs Thoart in the ribs with his elbow.
"You know, where I'm from, giving a tankard of ale like this to another is concidered more of a threat than an act of kindness"


----------



## Page (May 5, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *
> Jolan Hawkscar, he's a ranger that does a lot of the town's business. I'd wager he'd know where it could be found, if that were yer interest. I can ask fer him ta come down ta meet ye, if ye like." *




"A dragon, huh?" Lorenz scratches his beard again as he thinks about what the innkeeper said. Then he takes another swig of his ale and nods to the man behind the bar.

"Well, a dragon in a place like this...I don know if interestin is the word I'd use, but it's definitely somethin! Yeah, let's get that ranger friend a yours down here and see what we can see about this dragon that likes your cows so much. I always was a sucker for tall tales, anyway." 

Lorenz grins at the innkeep and looks back at the dwarves as he waits for his empty mug to get refilled. If the dwarves happen to look his way, he will nod to them and raise his mug in greeting.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 5, 2003)

In a loud voice Thoard replies, "Yeah, the same where I come from, buying a stranger a drink infers he is below you and cannot afford his own beverage."  Shouting to the barkeep, "Who'd ya say had the gumph to disgrace my clan by buyin me this ale?"


----------



## Page (May 5, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *In a loud voice Thoard replies, "Yeah, the same where I come from, buying a stranger a drink infers he is below you and cannot afford his own beverage."  Shouting to the barkeep, "Who'd ya say had the gumph to disgrace my clan by buyin me this ale?" *




The rogue laughs and lifts his mug in response to the dwarf, an amused expression on his dusky features.

"That was me, friend. I don't know what it's like under your mountain or wherever it is you came from, but where I come from buyin drinks for each other is just the friendly thing to do. I tell you what, though...if you don't like it, then you can buy me a drink too and we'll call it even. How about that? I'm almost done with this one anyway."

With a grin, Lorenz leans back against the bar and downs his ale.

Glancing back at the dwarves he says,"My name's Lorenz, by the way. Nice to meet you." He speaks with an obvious urban accent, and his voice sounds rather jovial at the moment. It doesn't seem as if he means any insult at all to the dwarves.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

About an hour later, the doors of the tavern swing open. A tall half elf, dressed in woodland garb and with a pair of short swords at his sides strides in. He is accompanied by a human woman with dark brown hair. She is dressed in animal skins, and wears a belt with various pouches, from which is hung a bronze sickle. When she sees Thoart, her eyes narrow and she gives him an almost imperceptible nod.

The pair walk over to your table. 

"Greetings, I am Jolan Hawkscar, and this is my associate, Gwydion Harthorn. We patrol the woodland areas near Gross Fell, and we coordinate our actions with the Sheriff. It has been brought to our attention that a group of travelers were in the area, asking questions about the recent happenings."


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 6, 2003)

"Welcome friend, it is good to see fellow keepers of the wild.  Well your local citizens seem to think great dragons are flying around the skies plucking the livestock from their flocks.  I say it is probably no more than a goblin or orc tribe or maybe some wolves.  I could find out if you would let me know where the animal nappings took place." 

Thoart drains his mug and orders another round, this time buying one for his new tall friend.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Jolan lowers his voice and leans towards you.

"The rumors are true. The city officials and us have not officially confirmed the sightings so as not to create a panic. If we confirmed that a dragon was out preying in this area, people would lose their heads. Many farmers would leave the area, and more than one hotheaded idiot would go out and get himself killed trying to hunt it down.
"But yes, unfortunately the rumors are true. I've seen it with my own eys. I've even tracked the beast to its lair -- it has made its home in an old abandoned crypt not far from here."

He pauses, and looks at each of you, then back up to Gwydion, who nods silently back at him.

"You and your companions seem like seasoned adventurers. The beast is not yet fully grown, it would seem to me that you would have a good chance of killing it, or if not killing it, driving it off. As I am sure you know, all dragons are covetous. It would certainly have a rich hoard, should you be able to defeat it.
I would be glad to lead you fellows to this abandoned crypt, should you wish to investigate."

Jolan looks at you each in turn.

"Of course, you might wish to discuss this matter among yourselves, or you might have questions for Gwydion and I."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

Davik looks at Jolan and Gwyndion, then looks at Thoart and mutters 
Great, a dwarven tree hugger?? Ain't you got no shame boy? why I bet yer moms an pops are straight embarrased 

He looks back up at Jolan and Gwyndion 

 So, about this crypt, any other inhabitants other than this dragon?  And just exactly what kind of dragon are we talking about here?


----------



## Rino (May 6, 2003)

another dwarf comes from his table where he has listened to the converation are there any ohter dangerous beings in these woods?? 

anyway i was looking for some fun, something to do with my life. i have been traveling a lot these days and i'm kinda bored with traveling so now.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 6, 2003)

"So ashamed that I had to leave my clan name behind and they called me Wormwood for awhile, but over time, they learned to understand my choices." 

Thoart looks to the ranger, "So you think there is actually a dragon, and hiding in a crypt no doubt, nothing better than the awe inspiring power of a dragon surrounded by creepy crawly undead."


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 6, 2003)

Thoart speaking to the ranger

"First of all, you say you have seen the dragon?  How big is it? What color is it?How far is the lair from here?  Do you know how it enters and leaves the lair?  How do you know the crypt is the dragons lair?  Did you see any people who were once dead, but are now walking around the dragon's lair?


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

To the ranger:

yeah, wormwood here has some very good questions... you got any answers to them?


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Jolan seems to start somewhat at Davik's brusque manner, but replies to Thoart, Taklinn, and Lorenz.

"The dragon was not fully grown. It was hard to estimate its exact size, but overall not much larger than a man. It was a deep blue in color.
Your other questions are also very perceptive. I do not, in truth, know for a fact that the crypt is the dragon's lair. What I do know is that when I was travelling to the entrance to the crypt, I could not find it for days. I eventually realized through careful scrutiny that the hillside was enchanted with some kind of illusion, making it seem as if the entrance did not exist. 
I assumed that this was the work of the beast. But you are right, I did not see it enter or leave with my own eyes.
As for the walking dead, no one, including myself, has entered the place for generations. You see, a long time ago, a wizard named Elizar Branded Hand lived in Gross Fell. 
The village was originally happy to have the wizard there, but after a few years, something began breaking into homes and killing villagers. The villagers blamed Elizar, burned his buildings, and drove him off. He fled into the crypt beneath his land and was never heard of again. Whatever had been attacking the villagers also stopped. The crypt was called cursed, and no one ever set foot into it again."

He turns to Taklinn.

"As for your question, the woods and hills themselves are mostly harmless. The most dangerous thing you'll likely find are booby traps left by the cows.", he says with a smile.

"Are you gentlemen interested? I could give you several days to prepare and gather your things, then lead you there when you are ready."


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 6, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "The most dangerous thing you'll likely find are booby traps left by the cows.", he says with a smile.*




Thoart interupts, 
"Wouldn't that be POOPY traps!"  Thoart starts laughing at his own joke.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Upon hearing that, Jolan chuckles and shakes his head. Even the inscrutable Gwyndion looks upwards and rolls her eyes.


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

So, to sum it up, we've got a bunch of undead, a blue dragon (also possibly undead) and a lich that we need to rid your village of.   What kind of bobbles are in it for us if we do so?


----------



## Page (May 6, 2003)

yangnome said:
			
		

> *So, to sum it up, we've got a bunch of undead, a blue dragon (also possibly undead) and a lich that we need to rid your village of.   What kind of bobbles are in it for us if we do so? *




Lorenz looks at the dwarf and sighs.

"Weren't you listening? The dragon hoard, of course!"

The rogue polishes off his ale and extends his hand to the ranger with a wide grin.

"I don't know what these fellas think, but you can count me in. Dragon or no dragon, it sure beats sittin around here all day!"


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Jolan raises an eyebrow at Davik's bluntness. He is about to say something when Lorenz cuts in. Jolan seems visibly relieved at what Lorenz said.

"As your partner said, dragons habitually collect treasure. Anything you found there or in the crypt would be yours. As for the presence of undead, perhaps you misunderstood me. No one has been inside this crypt for generations. Its contents are unknown."


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

*Lorenz*: Jolan takes your hand and shakes it enthusiatically.

"Wonderful, wonderful! The village will be most grateful to you! 

And your companions?"


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

companions?  mighty quick to jump to conclusions arn't we?  I haven't even been introduced to this human. 
he dwidles his beard a bit and then looks back at teh ranger again..
OK, so the dragon has a hoarde we can keep.  Now assuming we do come accross something else in there that might put your town in danger in the near future.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

*Davik*:Jolan seems very suprised at your last statement.

"Oh? You aren't companions? I had assumed that you were all a party traveling together.

As for your question, it seems that what you are driving at is 'Will we pay you to delve into the crypt?'. I'm afraid the answer to that is no. Gross Fell is a poor community, and would have nothing to offer you. Of course, whatever you found in there would be yours to keep -- it has all been unclaimed for years."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

Fantastic, I always wanted a collection of skeletons.  I think you might miss what I am getting at.  I don't want alot of money, its just that when a town or any group really is in need, they should do what they can to take care of the problem.  If that means doing it themselves, fine.  If it means paying a group to dispatch the problem fine.  I don't mind helpin people in need, but if you do it too often without cost to the group or town in question, they become unbal to function on their own and ake care of their problems...see what I'm sayin.  

Like, take this situation for example, you walk in here, see a bunch of dwarves and a human that are enjoying a drink and before even gettin to know them, you ask us to go save your town from a dragon, and possibly a bunch of undead.  You didn't even take the time to find out who we were first!  I don't mind helpin you guys out, but you gotta approach things in the right manner.  I can't help protect you without teachin you how to protect yourselves.  

Now, if you sit down here, buy us a round of drinks, I'm thinkin we can negotiate something.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 6, 2003)

"Well, if my new cleric friend will join me, I would love to investigate the dragon.  Hopefully we can offer tributes in exchange for a sworn oath by the dragon to leave the local people alone." Thoart pauses,"If that doesn't work, I'll rip it s head off its shoulders and drench the gound with its blood myself."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

Now don't take any offense, most short-lived folk tend to rush things without puttin much thought behind it.  You and your lady friend, have a seat here and we can work somethin out.

Points to some open chairs.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Jolan nods to Thoart. "I am glad to hear it."

Jolan, who was already sitting, scoots his chair closer to Davik. Gwyndion, however, remains standing.

He turns to Davik.

"If it is a round of drinks you desire, then by all means, have one. I am open to ... negotiation, as you put it, but I fear you will be disappointed. I have explained the situation as it is - I will not be able to compensate you."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

Compensation comes in many forms.  It would please me most to see is your town gain the capability to defend themselves from any future threats such as this.  Most towns aren't lucky enough to have one dwarf com einto their town while their in need, much less three, 
[he raises his and to his mouth and speaks the next bit as if he were tellign a secret to the ranger, though the volue of his voice doesn't seem to change, all at the table can still hear him the same...
 even though I have my doubts about wormwood.

lowering his hand once again and winking at wormwood

 Perhps ye have some young men here who could accompany us and learn a bit as they go.  I know I could use some help carryin me equipment.  While gone, they should be able to learn enough that if such a threat comes to yer area again, they can deal with it.


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

That, and I want yer firstborn daughter 


He waits for a reaction and then busts up laughin


now I was only kiddin about that part.

to himself

 haha firstborn daughter...hooo


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Jolan seems like he's really having trouble deciding how to react to Davik. He seems constantly thrown off by the seriousness, then the jokes, then the demands. 

"I... well. I suppose I could ask the villagers if anyone wants to join you. Would that be sufficient for what you require?"

He seems almost exasperated as he finishes that last sentence.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

After having said that, Jolan immedately takes on an expression of consternation.

"What am I saying? I'm sorry, I cannot do this. I cannot in good faith ask a villager to accompany you. No matter how protective of him you were, his life would be at significant risk. No, I cannot do this."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

sure.  a couple strapping young lads to help carry our stuff would be great; when we bring 'em back to you, they'll be the best undead-smitin, dragon-slayin residents your town has ever had...

Now, is this here the only place in town where we'll be able to stay?  Can I get a room here to keep some of my things while we are out and about?  Are there any temples in town?  I won't necessarily need a Temple of Moradin, but I do need to get eith them to see if they have some stuff I need..if not, I'll need a couple days to make or acquire it on my own.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

"The Traveler's Rest in the only inn in town. He offers lodging, and I am sure you can work something out regarding your belongings.
There is no church of Moradin here, but we do have a temple of Pelor. You'll see the spire as you walk down the street, you can't miss it."

ooc: Going to get rid of my sig, taking up too much room in this thread


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

Davik's face turns back into a frown..


So what you are saying then sir is that you'd rather have the dragon eat a few dwarves you don't know.  I'm not unwilling to put my life on the line for someone that can't defend themselves, as long as they are willing to help where they can.  If you and your town aren't willing to help where they can however, Let teh dragon eat your cattle!  Further, when it comes to teh point that it starts going for children, don't come to me.

I am reminded of a story of some gnomes who came to my town for assistance once.  He was week, as were the people ion his town.  They weren't able to fend off invading giants and there town was destroyed and most of the people killed.  We helped them, but they were willing to work with us to learn how to help themselves in the future as well.  That young gnome grew up to be quite the hero, able to take on ten giants by hisself.  He didn't need our help no more.  You see what I am getting at?


----------



## Page (May 6, 2003)

Lorenz stares at Davik with an incredulous look on his face. He seems to be wondering what odd plane of existence spat out the jabbering dwarf before him. 

Clearing his throat, and leaning in very close to Davik, the rogue says, "Listen, pal, if Jolan here was lookin for a lesson he'd go to the local schoolhouse and ask for a teacher. He didn't walk in here for some half-pint lecture, if you get my meanin. So just say yes or no to the man's offer and be done with it. I'm gettin gray hair sittin here listenin to you blabber on about gnomes and giants, and that dragon has probably made a meal out of another cow or two in the time you've wasted."

Lorenz leans back and gives Jolan an apologetic shrug.


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

This is about alot more than just a small dragon and cattle, its about being able to take care of yourself and those you care about.  Besides, I've already given him a yes or no answer.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Jolan manages to keep a straight face while Lorenz is talking, but you notice Gwydion hide a smile with her hand.

"I think I understand what you are saying. However, as I said before, I cannot in good conscience send a villager with you to what would be a high chance of death for him. 
If you do not wish to investigate, I understand and wish you well regardless. But I simply cannot ask a young man to join a party of seasoned adventurers into dangerous territory. I am sorry, but I cannot and will not do that."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

If you and your village are unwilling to help us rid the area of the threat, than I am not willing to help.  

I assure you if you send young men with us, we will protect tehm and teach them well.  The least you can do is ask if any of them are interested in protecting their loved ones and their way of life; you'd be suprised, some might have the moral turpitude to stand up and do something rather than freeloading on outsiders


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Jolan sighs, resigned.

"Fair enough. I understand your position."

_OoC: In case it isn't clear, Jolan won't change his mind. He truly believes that anyone he sends with you will have a good chance of dying, and he is not willing to accept that._


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

Surely someone in your town must be skilled enough or have desire enough to accompany us.   Ask around, or if you are not willing to put someone else at risk, you can come with us.  As an added incentive to whoever decides to come learn with us, I will split my share of the treasure with them equally, the rest will be divided amongst your town and then the wishes of my god.  I believe I am being more than fair with you.  If you are not even willing to ask, obviously the risk isn't great enough for you to care to do something about it or the lives of dwarves don't mean much to you.  Either way, I will not budge.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

"It is not a question of treasure, nor is it one of willingness. As I said earlier, if we made it public that a dragon was out in these hills, there would be no shortage of people going out and getting themselves killed trying to hunt it down.
"Finally, although we would certainly approve if you went to investigate, we are not asking you to. We are presenting the situation, and if you feel it is worth your time to investigate, then go ahead. If you don't then by all means don't."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

_ sense motive (0 ranks, +4 Wis) on the situation (hunch)_


You are indeed asking us to risk our lives to save your village.

Further, let me pose a scenario to you.  Now, I'm not gonna speak for these other guys I don't know, but suppose we say no and leave the area.  Over the next few weeks, the dragon is spotted by more people, he possibly even attacks one or two people.  Now you have your whole town running around crazy, not capable of defnding itself and a bunch of kids who don't know what they are doing get killed trying to slay this thing.

I am offering you an alternative to what you fear.  Give me one or two young men and I will take them with us, we will train them and they will be in a safer situation than any of your villagers trying to go up against this thing alone.  Further, they will gain enough experience and self confidence from this, that they will be able to protect your village in the future.

You do not need to tell everyone about the dragon, just tell some of the local kids that there are adventurers here looking for volunteers to help them carry some gear while on a dangerous mission, they will be richly compensated and trained.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

_Sense motive roll: 13 + 4 = 17.
You get the feeling that Jolan is being completely honest and truthful. He doesn't seem to be hiding anything.
_

Jolan sighs.

"Your argument is based on the premise that these boys would be safe with you. I do not agree. As for your alternative, we will take that risk if it comes to that."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

well then, you leave me no alternative, I'll have to find volunteers myself...if it stirs up panick, so be it. 

To the Barkeep

 
Barkeep!  I'd like to settle my tab.  Could you please also direct me to where I might be able to hire some labor...either that or the town mayor or whatevcer you call him here.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

The innkeeper says:
"That'll be four coppers for your ale, sir. I believe these other gentlemen paid for your others."

As you get up, Jolan puts a strong hand on your shoulder. His other goes to his sword at his belt.
"I'm going to have to ask you not to do that. Not wanting to go out and investigate is fine, and perfectly all right. Going out and spreading a panic is not something we will allow."


----------



## Page (May 6, 2003)

Lorenz rolls his eyes and leans back in his chair with an exasperated sigh. Running a hand through his hair with obvious frustration, he turns to Jolan.

"Look, forget about Dopey here. He ain't right for the job anyway. I don't need anybody taggin along on a dangerous job that's too scared to go without roundin up some locals for backup. I'm ready to get this job done, and these two other good dwarves look like they are too. Once I've shaken hands on a deal, it's done, so you can count on me. We'll take care of this dragon for you and you won't have to worry about any kind of panic once Davik starts runnin his big mouth, ok? Just point me in the right direction, and I'll take it from there."

Glancing back at Thoart and the other quiet dwarf, Lorenz grins.

"So, are you boys with me on this? Yes or no. The time for talk is over, so let's make a decision already."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

You need to take your hand off me.  I have callings that come from higher than you.  If your town is indeed in need of protection, I will do it, but I will do it my way.  
He tugs himself free and starts walking to the bartender to settel the tab.  

 Here's a gold, keep the change and use it to invest in some good ingredients for your ale.  No, aboutthe town leader..?


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

The innkeeper looks at Davik, then Jolan, then back to Davik. 

"Um, thank you sir. Arrakk the Hammer is the Sheriff, you can find his office across from the church on the main road."

Jolan gives Davik a heavy look, then turns to Lorenz.

"Very well. I will be happy to guide you to the crypt. When would you like to go?"


----------



## Page (May 6, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *
> Jolan gives Davik a heavy look, then turns to Lorenz.
> 
> "Very well. I will be happy to guide you to the crypt. When would you like to go?" *




Lorenz stands from the table and slings his backpack over a shoulder with a friendly nod to the ranger and his companion.

"I'm thinkin the sooner, the better. Normally I'd wanna wait 'til the mornin, but I figure that crypt is probably the only place in this whole town where I won't be able to hear that loudmouth dwarf, so I'm ready now."


----------



## yangnome (May 6, 2003)

* Davik thanks the barkeep, forgives him for his weak ale and then exits the bar and heads off to find the sheriff.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

Jolan looks at Taklinn and Thoart, awaiting their replies.

*Davik*: You have no problem finding the sheriff's office. Standing at the doorway, you see a human male talking to a burly half-orc.


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

afternoon... um, I'm tryin to find the sheriff.

Davik smiles and nods a friendly greeting to both.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

Both the human and half orc stop their conversation and turn to look at you.

"That'd be me.", says the half-orc.


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

Ah..well, sorry to interrupt you, but do you mind if I chat with you alone for a minute?


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

The half-orc nods to the human, who leaves the room.

"Aye? What is it?"


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

I hear there are rumors of a dragon in the area.  Apparently many cattle have been stolen, and there have been some spottings... they say its a blue dragon.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

"Aye, there have been such rumors, yes."


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

well, I'd like to make a deal with you to rid your lands of it.

If you give me one or two men to come along and help carry equipment, I think I have some people that will help rouse the dragon from your area.  The men will be kept safe and I will make it my responsibility to help train them so they are ready to deal with future threats to your land ratehr than having to rely on strangers.

Now, I've already talked to a ranger about this, I think his name was Jolan.  He seems to think that the population of your town is too cowardly to want to help with its defense.


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

I don't need any pay aside from teh aid of your people.  In fact, if the dragon has a hoarde, my share will be split amongst those that go with me and moradins will.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

"You've spoken to Jolan, have ya? Well he knows what he's talkin' about. If ye're needin' to just carry some equipment, sounds like a pair of pack mules are what you need. What exactly would you want men for?"


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

Well, its a strong belief of my faith that if you are going to help someone in need, you need to help them help themselves as well.  It sounds to me as if your town is in need of some protection.  I don't mind risking my life to help out, but I expect your townspeople to help out where they can as well.  

If your village comes under threats again in the future, there might just not be anyone here to take care of it for them.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

Arrakk cocks his head as he looks down at you.

"Whoa there, back up. Who said anything about being in need of protection and helping ourselves, and what's this talk of risking lives? First of all, who are you? Second of all, what exactly do you want men for?"


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

A dragon is liing near your town, killing your cattle and it certainly won't be long before it begins hurting people.  You ranger already told me and some others that there isn't anyone in town that can take care of teh problem.  I am offering my assistance in teh matter.  With my assistance though, I require a little cooperation.   I don't ask for money or anything else.  Only the oportuniy to give a couple of your townsfolk some experience and show em some tricks.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

Arrakk frowns.

"Jolan told you there was a dragon? Anyways, you still haven't answered my questions. Who are you and what would you want exactly with my men?"


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

I am Davik, Cleric of Moradin.  I want men to accompany me to rid your village of this dragon problem.  If I am going to go into this crypt and hunt down this dragon, I will need help bearing equipment; They don't have to be your men, just men from the town.  in returns to their dedication to protecting your town, I will give them training and a fair share of any treasure we come upon.  The men will return to your village seasoned adventurers who will be able to help protect the village from similar threats in the future.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

_OoC: See post on your msg board, yang_


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

_OoC got it...did you see the reply?_


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

Arrakk ponders this for a minute.

"Hmm. I think I see what you mean, but no, I can't agree to this. I'm not saying there is a dragon, but if there _were_, it would be too dangerous. These people do not know how to carry themselves in combat. "


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

well then, if thats the case I hope you find someone to help slay the dragon for you.  if not, the inexperienced people will have to do it without help, which will only cause more casualties. good day.


Davik leaves the sheriff and heads back to the tavern where he left his cart & gear.

 ah hell, I might as well go in for another drink or two... let me find a place to shck up fo rthe night first though.  

Davik heads with his cart to find the inn he was told about.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

Meanwhile, in the inn...

Jolan says to Lorenz and the two dwarves:

"Your enthusiasm is encouraging. But it's already late afternoon, and the place is several miles from the village. Why don't I come back tomorrow morning, and show you the way then?"

_OoC: Take this time to do any last minute shopping in the village and to prepare your spells for the next day 
(update your character sheets accordingly). When you are ready, have your character appear in the inn's common room_


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

davik walks into the inn

 hello...how much would it be to get a room for the night?


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

The innkeep gestures behind him to a slate where the rates are written in chalk:

Private			2 gp	-
Cot			5 sp	-
Floor			2 sp	-

"A private room is two gold a night, sir."


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

great, do you have someone who can help me bring my things up to my room?


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

"I can help ye sir."

The innkeep begins to carry your things upstairs.


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

Great, here

hands the innkeep 3 gp

 I'd like to bring in everything from my cart please.  

After he gets settled in the room, he heads down to the common room to have a few drinks.


----------



## Rino (May 7, 2003)

takklin walks into the common room, gives the innkeeper his 2gc and pays his bill of last night. 

he sits down at a table and orders a good meal.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 7, 2003)

Wormwood, lets the others know he is for going to inviestigate, but agrees the town should participate, or in the least allow us to train a few men as town militia.  It is a waste to risk life and limb and have the people learn nothing from it.

Thoart goes outside and wildshapes into a hawk.  I would like to fly around and do some scouting of the area from above.  I want to see the local paths and roads, cleared areas in the local woods, possibly see the crypt.  After a few hours of flying around the area, I will return to the inn.

MM pg 197
Hawk - STR 6 Dex 17, AC 17 Claws +3 (with -2 str modifier), Listen & Spot +6, speed 60.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

*Thoart*: You fly around in hawk shape for several miles in each direction. Gross Fell is a village whose main road runs north-south. There are some small roads that branch off the main road about twenty miles north and south - presumably to other smaller hamlets. The surrounding countryside is hilly with plains interspersed with woods.

You see nothing that could be even remotely construed as a crypt.

_KTT: Please see ooc comments for you in the ooc thread_


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

After a few drinks, Davik heads upstairs ( I assume the rooms are upstairs?), goes to sleep and wakes up early to pray.  After praying, he comes back down to the common room in hopes of running into one of the dwarves he met yesterday.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 7, 2003)

Thoart forages through the outskirts of town for some berries to cast goodberrie on and puts the berries in a pouch.  He then goes to the inn and gets a room.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

You all gather in the common room of the inn. The innkeep serves you each a nice hearty breakfast of lamb sausages with red wine sauce, hot bread and butter, and wheat porridge.

Soon after you finish, Jolan walks in. He greets you with a nod and a smile.

"Ah! I am glad to see you all here."

"Aye, all of you.", he grins, nodding at Davik. "Follow me, we have a hike ahead of us."

Jolan leads you north along the main road leading out of the village. He soon moves off the main trail and follows a small game trail. It is a bright, sunny spring day, with only a few white clouds in the blue sky. Butterflies flutter among the bushes and trees as you pass, and you see sheep, cattle, and the occasional horse grazing on a hill. 

You follow him about and around hills for a few hours, until he comes to a stop, about ten miles into your travels. You are at the base of a nondescript hill. It is grassy, with the occasional copse of trees, just like every other hill. Jolan begins tapping brushes and trees with a stick. He moves near a tree, and suddenly, he is gone!

As you are wondering what has just happened, Jolan reappears. 

"I've found it", he says. He gestures for you to follow.

You follow Jolan into the trees, and suddenly, you find yourself in the entrace of a 10 foot wide tunnel, with masonry walls, and a 12 foot arched ceiling. You are facing north as you stand at the entrance, looking inside.

*Lorenz*, you can barely make out a tunnel leading northeast, illuminated only from the light outside. It quickly fades to pitch black. 

*Dwarves*: With your darkvision, you are able to see a tunnel curving and leading northeast. The tunnel goes about 40 feet before it curves too far east to see any further.

Jolan stands behind you, his face serious- a stark contrast to the whistling good cheer of before. 

"This is it. I sincerely wish you the best of luck. To get back to Gross Fell, you only need head westwards until you hit the main road. Following that road south will take you back."

Jolan nods at you one last time, and begins heading back the way he came. 

Actions?

_Note: I need a marching order. I know its hard to coordinate over boards, so I will assume as default: Lorenz, Takklin, Davik, Thoart. 
I also need to know what is in each of your character's hands. Unless you tell me otherwise, I will assume you are each holding your main melee weapon in one hand, and leaving the other hand empty. 
To keep the game moving, I may advance even if not everyone has posted 
Finally, its pitch black for those of you without darkvision. If you use a light source, specify what it is and how you are holding it_


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

Any of you have a torch you could give Lorenz?  Doesn't make much sense to move on without one if the lead man can't see.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 7, 2003)

I will cast light on something of Lorenz's.









*OOC:*


 - When we went into the wilds, would I be able to call my animal companions?


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

*Thoart*: What do you cast _light_ on? 
As for your animal companions, they are with you.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

_OoC: Knowthetoe, are you subscribed to the ooc thread? You are clearly online and reading this one, but you aren't answering my questions in the ooc thread about your spell selection... Pleas subscribe to both as I'd like to keep this thread mostly in character _


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 7, 2003)

Thoart picks up a stone that fits nicely into his fist, then makes sure he can wrap his fist around it.  Once he finds the right sized stone, he casts light upon it and hands it to Lorenz.


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

OK then, let's get moving

Does it look like we're in the crypt yet?  If so, Davik will be holding his weapon in one hand and holy symbol in the other.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

You contine along the tunnel, illuminated only by the rock held in Lorenz's hand. The tunnel continues along northeast, about 10 ft. wide. The walls of the tunnel are hewn stone. After you've gone about 60 ft., the tunnel opens into a large chamber, whose walls are of the same hewn stone as the tunnel. The light from the stone just barely illuminates the ceiling of this chamber, 20 ft. above.

*Lorenz*: You cant see anything beyond the 20 ft. radius light of the stone, except that there are walls to the south and west of you.

*Dwarves*: Your darkvision enables you to see a bit further. You see that the chamber is in fact an L shape. At the north, about 60 ft. ahead is an underground stream. Two enormous snakes are coiled at the bank of the stream. They are huge, each coiled into an area fifteen feet wide and fifteen feet long. They don't appear to be taking notice of you.
On the east end of the wall, the chamber continues on, past the range of your darkvision and into the darkness.

Actions?

_Note: See attached map. Each square is 5x5 ft. 

If you want to move your character, specify the coordinate of the square (like C7). The rule for diagonals is that the first diagonal move in an action counts as 5 ft., then the next counts as 10 ft. Then back to 5, then 10, etc. So for example, moving from C13 to E11 would be a 15 ft. move, and moving from C13 to F10 would be a 20 ft. move.

If you'd like a different icon for your character, post a new icon in the ooc thread and I will change it. Squares are 25x25 pixels, so your icon can be slightly bigger than that._


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 7, 2003)

"Do we want to check out the area with the snakes, or try the other part of the chamber.  I can try to calm the snakes and we could do a quick search of the area."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 7, 2003)

Grrrr....wrong identity!


----------



## Page (May 7, 2003)

"Hmmm...let's get the lay of the land before we start tangling with anythin down here. I wonder what the far side of this chamber looks like?"

Lorenz glances around and then moves straight ahead, trying to illuminate the lower eastern side of the chamber.

_OOC: Lorenz moves to square K-13_


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 8, 2003)

Thoart and his 3 dire wolves follow Lorenz.


----------



## yangnome (May 8, 2003)

Davik follows lorenz as well, keeping an eye on the snakes as he goes.


----------



## Thordain (May 8, 2003)

You move eastward along the south wall. Along the north wall you see a pair of ironbound wooden doors, standing ajar. The eastern passage keeps going, and then seems to curve back northwards, turning the "L" into a "U". The eastern edge of the U is just at the edge of the dwaves' darkvision. The grey part of the map is where it fades into darkness.


----------



## yangnome (May 8, 2003)

continue on?  or shall we enter through the front door?


----------



## Page (May 8, 2003)

yangnome said:
			
		

> *continue on?  or shall we enter through the front door? *




Lorenz looks at his dwarven companions, thinking for a moment.

"Well, I'm thinkin we should head for the doors. It doesn't look like there's too much to get excited about in this chamber. We ain't gonna find a dragon in here, that's for sure."

_OOC: If the rest of the party is in agreement, Lorenz will walk up to the doors and examine them to make sure there aren't any nasty surprises waiting there._


----------



## yangnome (May 8, 2003)

I don't know how comfortable I feel leaving those snakes behind us, we could easily get caught between something else and them if we leave them there.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 9, 2003)

"Yep, I think we can safely check out the doors.  The snakes will be no trouble, I might even be able to guide them out into the wild.  You have heard the tales of the Orc and Pie Piper, the famous bard who led the wiley orcs out of the elven forest while managing to steal all of their pies, by simply playing his flute.  I think I might be able to do the same thing with the snakes."


----------



## Page (May 9, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *"Yep, I think we can safely check out the doors.  The snakes will be no trouble, I might even be able to guide them out into the wild.  You have heard the tales of the Orc and Pie Piper, the famous bard who led the wiley orcs out of the elven forest while managing to steal all of their pies, by simply playing his flute.  I think I might be able to do the same thing with the snakes." *




Lorenz nods at the dwarf's words, a brief grin flashing across his dusky features.

"Yeah, let's save the fightin for the beasties who don't like the flute. I learned a long time ago not to go around pickin small fights when you know you're gonna need all your strength for the big fight just around the corner. I get the feelin we're gonna have a lot more to worry about than a coupla snakes before we're through."


----------



## yangnome (May 9, 2003)

OK then, straight it is, but don't come cryin' to me when our escape route gets cut off by 'em slimy bastards.


----------



## Thordain (May 9, 2003)

_Ooc: Lorenz, I assume you wanted to go to the doors and use your search skill. Please say in future moves what skill you want to use, since it can be hard to figure out exactly what a player wants to be doing when they aren't specific . Also when doing this kind of thing let me know if you want to touch the object that you are searching or just do a visual scan. Also whenever possible, let me know the exact square you'd like to be in._

Lorenz cautiously moves towards the forbidding pair of ironbound doors. He kneels and looks at them.

_Search skill: Roll 17 + 8 = 25_

After a careful inspection, you find that the doors appear to be normal wooden ironbound doors. You don't seem to find any traps. The doors themselves are slightly ajar.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 9, 2003)

The usually quiet Taklinn takes up position in J9.  _ I won't let me friend be attacked from behind while examining that door! _.

GE


----------



## Page (May 9, 2003)

Turning back to Taklinn and the others, Lorenz motions for everybody to come to the doors.

"These doors look clean, fellas. I can't find any sign of any booby traps or anythin. I'm gonna head on in and see what's in there."

Hoping his companions will follow, the rogue grips his short sword and holds the spelled rock high in front of him as he walks through the doors and into the area beyond.

_OOC: Lorenz will move about 20' into the area past the doors, if possible._


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 9, 2003)

Thoart takes the rear position, following the others about 10' behind the person in front of him.


----------



## yangnome (May 9, 2003)

* Davik follows cautiously along.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 9, 2003)

With "Brendor's Tooth" (keen dwarven waraxe) in left hand and the "shield of Brendor" in his right (Brendor was his father), Taklinn stays second in the queque.  "Watch your back, I dun't trust 'em snakes atall," he whispers to the two behind them.  (he will actively spot/listen for sounds both ahead and behind him).

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 9, 2003)

*Lorenz*:You push open the huge wooden doors just enough to accommodate you. You cautiously step into the doors, holding your light above you. The room ahead seems completely dark. You prepare to step further into the room, when suddenly, you hear Taklinn behind you gasp, a sharp intake of breath!

With uncanny speed, you throw yourself to the ground, flinging your arms over your head. You hear a deafening roar, and a wave of blue lightining washes past you, sizzling the air mere centimeters above you with the sharp smell of ozone.

*Taklinn*: You stay behind the human as he pushes the door open. You see a dark As he steps in, you see a room outlined in  your darkvision. In the northeast corner of the room appears to be a 
lump of stone. When the lump moves, what you see with your dwarven vision makes you gasp! 






You open your mouth to shout a warning, but the beast roars, and lightning streams from its mouth into you. You attempt to raise your shield in defense, but it is too late. You feel you flesh burn as the electricity jolts into you.

*Davik*: You hear Taklinn gasp, and a stream of lightning flies into him. It continues past him and into you. You too try to duck, but the stream hits you in full force.

*Thoart*: You peer into the dark room, and like Taklinn, are unable to see the dark shape until it moves and raises its head! The steam of lightning flies straight at you, but seems to dissipate and lose its energy right in front of your face!

_Taklinn spot Roll: 13. + 5 = 18, fail
Thoart spot Roll: 5. + 4 = 9, fail

Suprise round:
Dragon: Breath weapon 30 dmg.

Reflex Saving throws:
Lorenz Roll: 19. + 10 = 29, success. No damage 
Taklinn Roll: 10. + 4 = 14, fail. 30 damage
Davik Roll: 14. + 2 = 16, fail. 30 damage

round 1 of combat roll intiative:
Taklinn: 19 + 7 = 26
Lorenz: 16 + 8 = 24
Davik: 5 + 0 = 5
Thoart: 4 + 0 = 4

Actions?_


----------



## yangnome (May 9, 2003)

Davik mutters to himself while scuttering to the door for cover (N9)

 Damn, I meant to do this before we came in 

Davik begins to cast _Protection from elements, electricity_ on Himself

 Oh Watchful Protector, Protect me from this foul beast as I go forth and slay it in your name.  I will praise you as I chop it into tiny bitsand payback the damage it has caused to your faithful servants.


----------



## Thordain (May 9, 2003)

Thoart, you actually can't quite see the dragon. It is just right out of range of your darkvision.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 9, 2003)

Taklinn, ENRAGED at the audacity of a dragon to attack him with magic and runs over to meet the oversized maggot with the pain he deserves, "Dragon, NOW you make me MAD...Feel the tooth of my father and of his father!!!!!"

(Rage gives +2 AT/Dam and +14 HP...I noticed that the stat block I did was wrong...I'll fix it soon)


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

*Taklinn*:
You let out a fierce dwarven battle cry!
"HRRRRRRROOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAA"

You feel your rage take over. Adrenaline surges through your veins, granting you immense strength. Your burn wounds, excruiciatingly painful only moments before, are now just a distant throb in the background of your overwhelming urge to kill.

You charge the dragon at a deceptively fast speed, battle axe held high. You swing your axe at the creature's stomach, powering the cut with the full force of your body's momentum, and following the swing through with the precision of a trained warrior. The blade cuts a deep and clean vertical gash along the dragon's stomach, exposing muscle and tissue before blood wells up to fill the wound.

The dragon shrieks, a high pitched roar of pain and rears back, its serpentine neck snaking to you.

_Charge to square S3

Attack roll: 6 + 17 = 23, hit
Damage roll: 5 + 9 = 14_


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 10, 2003)

As the bolt of lightning illuminates their advesary, the dwarven druid moves to respond (to square O9 gaining cover from the door) while uttering a quick command in druidic to his companions "jouk-jook(this one command tells the wolves to attack, but also tells the owl to guard!) and once in the appropriate defensive position, unleashes natures fury (flame stike). 

The dire wolves rush to attack the monster in the corner employing their instinctive pack tactics (attempt to flank, not sure if they can get there and attack this round.)

Round 2

Taklinn continues in his fit of rage as he tastes the dragon's blood for the first time, making him hungry more - HHHHAAAAAAAAAA! (Power attack for 2)

The wolves attack

The druid moves to make sure that the breath weapon cannot be used against both him and another while casting healing on (depends on round 1 results)  

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 10, 2003)

Short sword in hand Lorenz dives out of the way of the bolt of lightning, _ missed me snaggletooth! _.  He looks up and sees Taklinn fly by followed by his 3 Dire companions.  taking up a flanking position he lunges into the dragon scales sending forth a shock wave, hoping it won't heal the lightning breathing beast.

(I think he can flank from U3 if one of the dire wolves is in s3)

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

*Round 1 continued*:
Davik steps behind the door. He utters a few words, and he is protected from electricity (84 points electrical absorption).

With a word, Thoart sends his three wolves to the attack. They run to the dragon, surrounding it and snarling.

As one wolf circles around the back of the dragon, the dragon whips its head around and snaps at the wolf! The dragon's razor sharp teeth rip flesh and fur from the wolf's hind leg. 

_
Attack of opportunity, hit.
11 damage to wolf in square S1._

Then, incanting his druidic magic, Thoart calls forth a column of fire. The fire envelops the dragon. The dragon screams in pain, but seems to avoid the worst of the fire.
_
damage: 3, 3, 1, 5, 2, 3, 1 = 18. dc 18 reflex half
dragon reflex: success. 9 damage_

Lorenz, who had been waiting for the wolves to attack, makes his move. He runs to the dragon. While it is distracted by the wolf behind it, he buries his short sword underneath its wing. The magical sword slices a tendon, and the dragon ROARS in fury and pain. Lightning crackles as the sword unleashes its charge, but the dragon does not seem affected by this.
attack roll 
_
Roll 1: 18 + 10 + 2(flank) = 30, hit
Damage: 1d6 + 3d6 + 2 = 6, 2, 5, 1 + 2= 16 damage_

The dragon, surrounded on almost all sides, steps back into the corner. It takes a great breath, and once again unleashes lightning, hitting Thaklinn and blasting into the door far behind him. This time, Thaklinn is ready. He holds Brendor's tooth in front of him and ducks, avoiding most of the damage.

_
Breath weapon damage = 30.
Thaklinn reflex save Roll: 15 + 4 = 19, success. Takes 15 damage.

Round 2 Initiative order:
Thaklinn
Davik
Thoart
Lorenz
Dragon

Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 11, 2003)

Taklinn takes a five foot step forward (T2) and presses his attack. (Full attack, power attack 2); he hopes healing comes soon.

2 Dire Wolves (unharmed) step into attack position (T1 and U2), their predatory pack instincts hungry for a kill.  The wounded wolf bides his time until one of his brethern allow him to step in. 

Thoart's action will depend upon Davik.  If Davik is able to heal Taklinn, he will cast produce flame over the dragon and drop the ball of fire on its head.  If Davik cannot and Thoart can, he will instead cast his most powerful healing magics (CMW IIRC ) 

Lorenz, not wanting to step into the now chaotic melee drops back and unslings his bow (-4 firing into melee) while trying to find a opportunistic angle for flanking (unlikely, I think).  

(I assumed you wanted me to continue for page and KTT. If this is not the case let me know and i will edit it out immediately) 

GE


----------



## yangnome (May 11, 2003)

Davik moves as close to Takilnn as possible.  Because he can't move all the way to Taklin, he will move and heal himself (CMW).  While moving, he will attempt to avoid being in a direct line with the dragon's head and other characters (He moves to Q8, so as to minimize the number of people hit by its breath weapon)  

To Thoart
You take care of the dragon, I'll take care of healing... I thought you said you could negotiate with this durn thing!


[edited to hopefully clarify some of my ramblings, my head hurts from DMing a pretty intese session today.]


----------



## Thordain (May 11, 2003)

*round 2*
Thaklinn steps forward and unleashes his full fury. He brings his waraxe down on the dragon with a powerful blow.
_
Attack roll 1: 11 + 13 = 24, hit
Attack roll 2: 6 +10 = miss
Damage 8 + 11 = 19_

Davik moves closer to the battle, and calls forth the divine blessing of Moradin. A golden light washes over him as his burns fade away.
_
CMW roll: 6, 5 + 7 = 11 + 7 = 18
heal 18 points of damage._


----------



## Thordain (May 11, 2003)

*Round 2 continued:*

*Thoart*:
The injured wolf steps back, letting its companions enter the fray. The wolf that was on the dragon's western flank moves up to the dragon and bites it. However, even the powerful dire wolf's jaws can't penetrate the incredibly tough scales of the dragon.

_wolf 2 attack roll: 1 + 10 = 11, miss_

You cast _produce flame_, and a ball of fire appears in your hand. You hurl it at the dragon, but have a hard time aiming through the melee, and miss.

_ranged touch attack roll 3 + 5 -4 (in melee) = 4, miss_

*Lorenz*:
You step back, dropping your light stone on the ground and unslinging your bow. You fire at the dragon, but your arrow bounces off its scaly hide.

_attack roll: 4 + 10 - 4 (in melee) = 10, miss_

At this point, the third wolf, who had been waiting for an opening, leaps to attack the dragon! Snarling, it clamps its huge jaws around the dragon's neck, and, with a ferocious twist of its huge head, brings the mighty dragon to the ground! The dire wolf emits a deep growl as it closes in for the kill.

_wolf 3 attack roll: 17 + 10 = 27, hit
damage roll: 3. + 10 = 13 damage
strength check roll: 12 + 4 (size) + 7 (str) = 23, wins
dragon falls prone_

*dragon*
The dragon is only on its back for a split second. It immediately twists its body and regains its footing. It then snaps at Thaklinn. Thaklinn tries to bring up his shield, but the dragon's teeth snap at his elbow, jutting through the exposed flesh between the joints of armor.

_dragon bites for 10 damage

Current status:
Thaklinn: down 55 hp
Davik: down 12 hp
Wolf 1: down 11 hp

round 3 initiative order:
Thaklinn
Davik
Wolf 2
Wolf 1
Thoart
Lorenz
Wolf 3
Dragon

Actions?_


----------



## yangnome (May 11, 2003)

Davik, seeing Thaklinn take another nasty blow, tires to move as close as he can to him in order to bring forth the Watchful Protector's healing power.  (double move action to T3, preparing to cast CMW on Takilnn next round.)


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 12, 2003)

Taklinn, feeling no pain continues to press the tooth of his ancestors into the flesh of the foul monster ahead of him!

Thoart will move to taklinn's side (t3)as well casting his most powerful of healing magics (CMW).  Hoping he can get there in time! [If he cannot reach him he will double move to S2 and heal on the next round.

The wolves will continue the onslaught as Loren continues to fire at the head of the beast.

GE


----------



## Page (May 12, 2003)

Growling in frustration as his arrow fails to wound the great blue beast, Lorenz takes aim at its head and fires off another shot.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 12, 2003)

Taklinn continues his assault with no apparent concern for his own safety.  His only focus seems to be victory.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAH (Full attack action! power attack 2 on first attack)

GE

(The druid will also move to heal taklinn as the wolves continue their melee.)


----------



## Thordain (May 12, 2003)

*Taklinn*:
You press your attack fiercely, swinging your waraxe left and right. You hit the dragon's thigh, but the tough scales manage to just deflect the blade.

_attack roll 1: 6 + 15 - 2= 19, miss
attack roll 2: 1, auto miss_

*Thoart*:
You move to Thaklinn's side, ready to aid the wounded fighter. While the dragon is fending off Thaklinn's attack, your wolf leaps for the dragon's throat, jaws open. The dire animal's powerful jaws clamp down, and a great shake of the wolf's head brings out the dragon's throat with a ripping sound. Blood gushes in a fountain as the severed artery spouts the dragon's lifeblood. The dragon emits a shrill scream, and falls to the ground, unconcious.

_wolf 2 attack roll: 20 auto hit
crit threat roll: 17 + 10 = 27, hit
double dmg: 7, 8 + 20 = 15 + 20 = 35_

*Lorenz*
You shook your head when your first arrow bounced off the scaly hide. This time, you steady your bow, pick your mark -- the dragon's eye, and unleash. Your skilled hand doesn't fail you, and the arrow whistles through the air, making a wet sound as it lands in the dragon's right eye!

_attack roll : 20 auto hit
crit threat roll: 18 + 10 -4 = 24, hit
triple dmg: 3, 1, 7 = 11 _

The dragon falls to the ground with a heavy thud. With an arrow lodged in its right eye and its throat torn out, its carotid artery pouring out gallons of blood by the second, you know beyond the shadow of a doubt that the beast is dead.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 12, 2003)

Taklinn, seeing the dead beast at his feet and still in a haze of rage, takes off the dragons head with his axe.

After coming out of his rage, hopefully healed at this point, taklinn will search for the hoard which he hopes is nearby.

GE


----------



## Page (May 12, 2003)

Putting away his bow and wiping his brow, Lorenz breathes a sigh of relief.

"Well...that was the shock of a lifetime."

The rogue grins, and looks around at his dwarven companions.

"Get it? Blue dragon...bein a shock...with the lightnin and all..."

Lorenz's voice trails off and he scratches his beard as he notices nobody is paying any attention to his lame joke at all.

"Yeah...so, everybody ok?"

Provided that everybody is ok, Lorenz will pick up the _Light_ spelled rock and search the area for any sign of a treasure hoard.

_OOC: Using search skill if nothing is obviously laying around in the room._


----------



## yangnome (May 12, 2003)

DAvik tends to Taklinn's wounds (casts the CMW he's been meaning to cast and then whatever is necessary to bring him up.)

After that, he will check on the others to see who needs healing and then take care of himself.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 12, 2003)

"yer sense o' humor is as bad as the beer at the taven....but...yer willin' to fight a dragon (reaches up and slaps Lorenz firmly onl the back) so I'll fight with ya anytime! .

Taklinn laughs heartily at the victory.   Lets just hope 'er muther isn't around


----------



## Thordain (May 12, 2003)

edit: double post


----------



## Thordain (May 12, 2003)

Now that the dragon is dead, you take a moment to look around the room.

The ironbound, double wooden doors to this room stand open. The chamber has flagstone floors. The masonry walls of the inside room extend into this room. A 10- foot-wide doorway in the north wall is blocked by rubble pushed up against the double wooden doors between the two rooms. Here and there one can see rotten bits of old furniture. A few scraps of cloth on the walls are all that remain of the tapestries that once hung here.

You have no trouble at all locating the dragon's hoard. The dragon was literally on top of it. It is a sprawling mound of coins, gems, and various items.

100 pp; 800 gp; a lapis lazuli gem; a bloodstone gem; a chrysoprase gem; a chalcedony gem; a fire opal; a scroll, a short metal rod; a chain shirt; and a light hammer.

Davik begins to call to Moradin, healing his fellow dwarf. Charred flesh begins to smoothen out, and gashes begin to close themselves.
_CMW roll: 8, 8 + 7 = 16 + 7 = 23.

Status:
Thaklinn: down 32 hp
Davik: down 12 hp
Wolf 1: down 11 hp_

_Ooc: Yang, when you want to cast a heal spell you need to tell me which spell from your spell list you are converting to a cure, before you cast the spell. So this will be the second CMW you are converting on the fly, I need to know which two 2nd level spells you are converting._


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 13, 2003)

"I culd still use some healin'  " taklinn says as he looks about.  Since no one seems to be gathering the loot, Taklinn gathers everything, "we'll split this back at the inn."

Thoart goes to heal taklinn as he tried for the last half of the battle (CMW) and after that Taklinn looks at Lorenz.  "Do you think you could see what's behind 'em doors?"

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 13, 2003)

Thoart moves up to heal Taklinn.
_CMW roll: 3, 6 + 7 = 16

Thaklinn: down 16 hp
Davik: down 12 hp
Wolf 1: down 11 hp_

The doors to the north are blocked by a pile of rubble. You estimate that it would take a few hours to clear the rubble enough to open them.


----------



## Page (May 13, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> Thoart goes to heal taklinn as he tried for the last half of the battle (CMW) and after that Taklinn looks at Lorenz.  "Do you think you could see what's behind 'em doors?"
> *




The rogue grins at Taklinn and nods.

"Yeah, I should have no problem after you help me clear away that rubble there."

Lorenz starts whistling a tune very similar to "Whistle While You Work" as he goes over and begins clearing away rubble from the doors.


----------



## yangnome (May 13, 2003)

ummm there might be a good reason that is blocked off.  Supposing the dragon didn't want to deal with pesky undead, he might have used the door to block the rubble.  Do we really want to open that up?  It is a crypt afterall.


----------



## Page (May 13, 2003)

yangnome said:
			
		

> * ummm there might be a good reason that is blocked off.  Supposing the dragon didn't want to deal with pesky undead, he might have used the door to block the rubble.  Do we really want to open that up?  It is a crypt afterall. *




Lorenz continues moving rubble aside as he says, "Hey, I thought you cleric types loved beating up on undead. Well, now's your big chance!"


----------



## Thordain (May 13, 2003)

Lorenz begins clearing the rubble. It is clear, however, that unless the other party members help, it will take him all day to do it.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 13, 2003)

Taklinn begins to help with the rubble


GE


----------



## yangnome (May 13, 2003)

Well, I suppose if you really want to go in there and disturb the dead... Don't you think that perhaps we should take some of this treasure back into town first, and maybe rest a bit before continuing on?


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 16, 2003)

"Not a bad idea...we culd use the rest...and not that the dragon's dead they may send back some diggers..."Taklinn spits as he throws down a boulder, grabs his drink and looks around to see if Lorenz is okay with the idea.

GE


----------



## yangnome (May 17, 2003)

Do we want to take the beast's head back as proof?


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 17, 2003)

Without saying a word, Taklinn cuts off the beast's head and hands it to Lorenz.

He grabs his pack and heads toward the door.  "carful of the snakes"

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 19, 2003)

You scoop up the hoard and head out of the lair. You don't have much difficulty finding the road to the west, and after a few hours walk, you are able to see smoke coming from the chimneys of the village.
You enter the Traveler's Rest, where the innkeep immediately recognizes you and leads you to a table with a friendly smile. You can smell warm hearty stew coming from the kitchen. After what you've just endured, a tall tankard of the inkeep's bitter sounds like a welcome prospect!


----------



## Page (May 19, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Without saying a word, Taklinn cuts off the beast's head and hands it to Lorenz.
> *




"Uh...thanks, buddy. Just what I always wanted. A still drippin dragon head. So...anybody have anythin to wrap this in?"

Once everybody is ready, Lorenz will retrace the party's steps out of the crypt and follow his companions back to town.


----------



## Page (May 19, 2003)

Once inside the inn, Lorenz sets the dragon head on the floor and slaps his companions on the back.

"Dragon slayin is some thirsty work. I don't know about you boys, but I'm ready for a pint or two!"

Grinning at the barkeep, the rogue orders a celebratory round of drinks  and plenty of stew for himself and his comrades.


----------



## Thordain (May 19, 2003)

The innkeep's eyes grow wide when he sees the dragon's head. He hurries and brings you a round of ale, leaving a large full pitcher on the table.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 19, 2003)

The dwarven druid chuckles slightly as taklinn reaches for the pither instead of his mug and smiles in an ugly grin to the barkeep and nicely growls "more Ale  Pleaz."

The druid enjoys his drink and heads outside to see to the wounds of his companions (CLW).


----------



## yangnome (May 20, 2003)

we'll the ale still tastes like pisswater, but I suppose its better than nothin'


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 20, 2003)

When Thoart returns inside he goes to the barkeep. Where is the mayor?  I wonder if he thinks this will have solved his problems?  Perhaps someone could send him back this way  He will then drink with his fellow dwarves.


----------



## Thordain (May 20, 2003)

As your are drinking your ale, Jolan enters the room. He immediately strides towards your table. His eyes take in the dragon's head on the table, and he breaks out into a grin.

"Aha! You did it! Well done, well done!"

He sits down at your table and leans forward

"Well? Tell me how it went? Judging from the head's size, it must have been old enough to be fairly ferocious!"


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 20, 2003)

"It was quite simple,"  Thoart chimes in, "It tried to kill us before bargaining and we killed it.  We are going to go back in the morning and I would suggest you keep others away until we know it is safe.  We will check it out tomorrow and we'll let you know how it goes.  Perhaps a Festival to celebrate your good fortune when we get back would be in order."

Taklinn remains interested in only his food and drink.


----------



## Thordain (May 20, 2003)

Jolan chuckles.

"Ha ha, well then perhaps I should leave you to your meal. I see that some of your are injured, and in need of food and rest. I will be sure to tell Arrakk what you have done."

_Thoart's CLW on injured wolf: 1 + 7 = 8 hp cured

Taklinn: down 16 hp
Davik: down 12 hp
Wolf 1: down 3 hp_


----------



## yangnome (May 20, 2003)

After gorging himself, before turning in for the night, Davik will cast one or two CLW on himself (depending how many are needed to bring him to full) and also on Taklinn (same deal).  

Once you tell me how many spells it takes, I'll tell you which spells they replace.


----------



## Thordain (May 20, 2003)

_Davik CLW on self: 6 +7 = 13
CLW on Taklinn: 5 +7 =12
CLW on Taklinn: 1 + 7 = 8

Davik and Taklinn fully cured.
_


----------



## Thordain (May 21, 2003)

If there are no further actions from the players, the night winds down. You eat your meals without incident, and go to your rooms to rest. Select your spell lists for the next day (I'll assume default spell lists if there is nothing said).

You meet in the common room the next morning. After breakfast, you find yourselves on the road facing north. You have no problem finding the trail the five of you made the day before, and follow it to the hill. The illusion that had been hiding the entrance is now gone, and you can plainly see a stoneworked entrance. It is pitch black inside the tunnel, but the dwarves can see with their darkvision that it is the same one as before.

Actions?


----------



## yangnome (May 22, 2003)

Cast magic vestment on my breastplate.  After that is done, he'll pick up a stone and cast light on it if no one else has by this point.

 Bah, I should have thought to pray continual light today


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 22, 2003)

Without a word, Taklinn and Thoart fall into the same formation at before.  Thoart shares a look with the other dwaves and the meaning is clear..._ caverns are our home...it is not right that it should be invaded by these abberations of nature_.

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 22, 2003)

You advance into the tunnel, taking the same formation as before. You find yourselves inside the main chamber, with the pair of snakes to the north of you, and the entrace to where the dragon was to the northeast.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 22, 2003)

"to the doors" Thoart whispers and Taklinn nudges Lorenz ahead _ after you_.
GE


----------



## Thordain (May 22, 2003)

You arrive at the doors. Inside, you see the dragon's headless body slumped on the ground. You can already smell the beginnings of decay.
To the north of you is a pair of double doors, blocked by rubble. A bit has already been cleared from your previous day's efforts, but it is clear that you will all need to clear for several hours to displace the rubble enough to move the doors.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 22, 2003)

Thoart turns to his companions "grruxxped" (druidic for guard) and back to the group, "back to work then" and he roles up sleeves and begins (with Taklinn's help) to dig. 

GE

OOC: do you want me to use different colors for Thoart and Taklinn speaking to make it easier?


----------



## Page (May 22, 2003)

Lorenz nods to his dwarven companions and goes back to work on the rubble blocking the doors.

_Well, hopefully the boards will stay up for a while this time. _


----------



## yangnome (May 22, 2003)

Davik too moves over and begins moving rocks.


----------



## Thordain (May 22, 2003)

Several hours pass, and you lift the last of the pieces of rubble away.

Before you stand a pair of double doors, much like the ones to the south of you. They are closed.

The _light_ on the stone has worn off by now, and those without darkvision find themsevles in pitch black darkness.

_Ooc: Yes, GE, please use different colors for Thoart and Taklinn. Also please post Thoart and his companion's stats in the rogue's gallery thread -- it would really make it a lot easier to have all the PC's stats in one place. Finally, please select three tricks for your companions to know, as detailed in the ooc thread._


----------



## yangnome (May 24, 2003)

Someone have a light spell we can cast on that rock again?  That dern thief ain't gonna be able to see a thing.


----------



## Thordain (May 24, 2003)

_OoC: Is everyone still okay with posting twice a day at least? It seems there's been a lull in activity since the  boards have gone down. I'd still like to keep this a fast paced game._


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 25, 2003)

_ I'm good with it, I just don't have any light sources to cast.  I was waiting to see if others did.  Otherwise I am ready to open the doors and move on!_

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 25, 2003)

_OcC: Well, waiting on character actions! _


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 25, 2003)

Taklinn grows tired of waiting for light.  He can see perfectly.  He muddles to the door and looks at the group, "Get the human a light." and with that he opens the door.


----------



## Thordain (May 25, 2003)

You open the door and see a 20x20 room, with a door in the north wall. Moisture from the subterranean stream has seeped up into this room, promoting the growth of mold, mildew, and various slimes.

_Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 25, 2003)

Thoart looks about and seeing no immediate danger calls to the woodland gods to shed radiance on the stone in his hand. (casts light)

He then hands the rock to Lorenz and motions quietly for him to lead the way.

GE


----------



## yangnome (May 26, 2003)

Davik steps back into his place in the marching order and follows along.


 You know, considering yer the only one who can't see in the dark, you'd think you'd bring something along to help yerself out instead of relyin on others.


----------



## Thordain (May 26, 2003)

Lorenz, actions?


----------



## Page (May 27, 2003)

yangnome said:
			
		

> *Davik steps back into his place in the marching order and follows along.
> 
> 
> You know, considering yer the only one who can't see in the dark, you'd think you'd bring something along to help yerself out instead of relyin on others.  *




The rogue grins and bounces the rock in his hand as he walks toward the door in the 20x20 room.

"Well, Davik, I do have a nice hooded lantern in my pack, but I figure why should I be wastin my oil when I got nice friends like you fellas to light up rocks for me?"

Lorenz winks at Davik and then proceeds to search the door for any kind of traps that may be present.

_OOC: Using search skill_


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 27, 2003)

Taklinn smiles at Lorenz's mention of a lantern.


----------



## yangnome (May 27, 2003)

Just ye be rememberin that when yer needin healin but we don't have the spells left to do it...

Stands back from Lorenz as he checks the door.


----------



## Thordain (May 27, 2003)

Lorenz: You search the door, but find no traps.
_Roll: 10 + 18 = 18_


----------



## yangnome (May 27, 2003)

continues to hang back a bit until after the doors are safely opened.


----------



## Page (May 27, 2003)

Once he is confident that the door is trap free, Lorenz will open the door and step into the space beyond with his sword drawn.


----------



## yangnome (May 28, 2003)

Davik draws his warhammer and continues to stand back a bit while Lorenz opens the door...One the door is safely opened, he'll fall back into his place in marching order while warning everyone:

 Kepp good distance between us goin in so we don't all get caught in one attack like we did with that dragon.. Call out what you see so we know where the threat is at...


----------



## Thordain (May 28, 2003)

*Lorenz*:You step into the dark room. You see dripping fungi and mounds of vegetation.. nothing out of the ordinary. Suddenly, two of the mounds of vegetation come to life! Before you can react, they charge at you, whipping vinelike tendrils at you. The first of the two misses, its appendage bouncing off your mithril shirt. The other one snakes a thorny arm across your face, dealing 8 points of damage!

_Initiative:
Lorenz: 18 + 8 = 26
Taklinn: 15 + 7 = 22
Davik: 17 + 0 = 17
Thoart: 4 + 0 = 4

Actions?_


----------



## yangnome (May 28, 2003)

Hey Wormwood, this is your line of work here.  Do something about those plants.

Davik will move up and attempt a cure light on Lorenz after his move.  ( THis might change a bit depending on his actions.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 28, 2003)

Taklinn roars into action, wildly swinging his axe in an attempt to draw the vinelike creatures attacks away from his friend.  He then swings at the plant in E4 from his location (E5)

AHHHHHHHHHH! 

While doing so Thoart curses himself for having no plant controling magic at the time.  He takes a second to regroup and collect his actions (reset his initiative to 20).


----------



## Page (May 28, 2003)

Lorenz growls at the sudden pain slashing across his face and slashes at the closest plant (E4) with his sword.


----------



## Thordain (May 28, 2003)

*Lorenz*: You slash at the creature that hurt you with your short sword. You are distracted by the mass of writhing tendrils, and are unable to get your sword in.

_Attack roll: 5 + 10 = 15, miss
Attack roll: 5 + 5 = 10, miss_

*Taklinn*: You run to attack the monster, but as you move forward, a tendril whips out and lashes at you! The vinse slashes deeply across your face and neck, drawing blood. Nevertheless, you press your attack and bring your axe down on the creature, injuring it.

_AoO Attack: 7 damage

Your attack roll: 7 + 13 = 20, hit
damage roll: 7 + 7 = 14

new position: E5_

*Davik*: When casting a cure spell, you need to tell me which spell you are converting. Pausing for this information before continuing on with the round...


----------



## yangnome (May 28, 2003)

*OOC:*


The info was posted on my char management thread.
I will use the command spell.  Also, FYI, I move to D6 to accomplish this.


----------



## Thordain (May 28, 2003)

*Davik*: You step up to your companion and heal him. His wounds vanish.
_CLW roll: 1 + 7 = 8_

*Creatures*: The creatures attack! The creature in D4 keeps attacking Lorenz. Two whiplike arms snake at him, coiling around his ankle, and the other around his sword arm. Both tendrils lash unprotected areas in a spray of the rogue's blood! Lorenz can feel the creature attempt to pull him in, but he manages to wrest himself away.

_First attack damage: 12
Second attack damage: 10_

The creature in E4 turns to Taklinn, its arms flailing and whipping. With the aid of Brendor's tooth, Taklinn has no trouble dogding and blocking the blows.

*Thoart*: You assess the situation, biding your time.

_Status:
Lorenz: down 22, D5
Taklinn: Down 7, E5
Davik: D6

Initiative:
Lorenz
Taklinn
Thoart
Davik
Creatures

Actions?_


----------



## yangnome (May 28, 2003)

fall back and fight 'em from a distance!


----------



## Page (May 29, 2003)

Realizing that his current tactics aren't getting him anything but pain and frustration, Lorenz will try to move back out of range of the tendrils and will draw his bow.

_OOC: If he's not entangled or anything, Lorenz will move straight back two squares (or whatever is out of range of the plants)._


----------



## Thordain (May 29, 2003)

_OoC: Page, that square is currently occupied by Thoart. You may pass through his square, but you may not finish your move on an occupied square._


----------



## Page (May 29, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *OoC: Page, that square is currently occupied by Thoart. You may pass through his square, but you may not finish your move on an occupied square. *




_OOC: Oops! Sorry about that. Move me to E7, then. _


----------



## yangnome (May 29, 2003)

Since Lorenz has moved back, Davik will cast _Bull's Strength_ on Taklinn.

I don't suppose there' much chance in talking you into faliin' back


----------



## Thordain (May 29, 2003)

*Lorenz*: You move back to E7. As you move away, the creature that had been attacking you strikes with an attack of opportunity. It whips out at you, but you barely manage to avoid the blow.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 30, 2003)

Thoart (in round 2, initiative reset to 20) now calls fortht the wrath of nature as he summons a ball of flame ( Produce flame on the critter in d4) while summoning his friends to attack.

Taklinn feeling the fury of battle RAGES on (enraged); as he feels a magical surge in strength he unleashed the fury of his forefathers upon the plantmonster  in front of him.

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 30, 2003)

*Taklinn*: You roar and bring your axe down repeatedly on the animated plant. You strike two twice, taking out hunks of hits mass.

_Attack roll 1: 16 + 15 = 31, hit
Attack roll 2: 15 + 10 = 25, hit
Damage roll 1: 8 + 9 = 17
Damage roll 2: 7 + 9 = 16_


*Thoart*: You send your wolves to attack! Unfortunately, between Davik and Taklinn, there is no room for the large wolves to get in. You cast your incantation, bringing fire down the creature in D4.
_
Ranged touch attack roll: 10 + 5 - 4 (enaged in melee) = 11, hit
Damage roll:  4 + 3 = 7_

The flames crash down on the creature, engulfing it. The plant, however, seems completely unfazed by the flames. When the flames dissipate, you see no trace of charring at all!


*Davik*: You call upon Moradin's favor, and begin casting _Bull's Strength_ on Taklinn. As you do so, you let down your guard and a viny arm whips toward you! The arm strikes your breastplate, and does not disrupt your casting.

_Bull's Strength roll: 1 + 1 = 2_


*Creatures*: The creatures strike out! One at Davik, hitting him once, and the other at Taklinn, missing.

_
Status:
Lorenz: down 22
Taklinn: Down 7
Davik: Down 11

Initiative:
Lorenz
Taklinn
Thoart
Davik
Creatures

Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 30, 2003)

Taklinn continues the assault with a gutteral roar.

Thoart casts his magic fang. preparing to wild shape next round.

GE


----------



## Page (May 30, 2003)

Lorenz takes aim at one of the plant creatures (D4) with his longbow and lets an arrow fly, hoping to dish out some damage to the overgrown fern.


----------



## yangnome (May 30, 2003)

Davik steps back to C7 and hands Lorenz a cure moderate potion.

 Here, you look like you could use this


----------



## Thordain (May 31, 2003)

*Lorenz*: You drop your sword and stone on the ground (I assume, since you would need an action to sheathe each of them), and draw your bow. You then take aim and fire. Your arrow strikes true, landing in the thing's body.

_Bow roll: 19 + 10 - 4 = 25, hit
Damage roll: 7_

*Taklinn*: With a roar, you swing your axe on the plant creature in front of you. It crumples to the ground, lifeless. You bring your axe up from its body into an upswing that cleaves into the second creature.

_Attack roll 1: 16 + 15 = 31, hit
Damage: 9 + 9 = 18, kill

Cleave attack: 5 + 15 = 20, hit
Damage: 2 + 9 = 11_

*Thoart*: You utter druidic incantations, casting magic fang.

*Davik*: You hand your potion to Lorenz. Lorenz, you have your bow out, so you will need to do something with that potion before you can fire your bow again. Remember that you cannot both drink the potion and fire, since both are standard actions.

*Creature*: Editing...
_
Lorenz: down 22
Taklinn: Down 7
Davik: Down 11

Initiative:
Lorenz
Taklinn
Thoart
Davik
Creatures

Actions?_


----------



## yangnome (May 31, 2003)

The creature hits me when I am at c7?  Just clarifying... 

(OOC: I won't be around most of the day, I have job testing)


----------



## Thordain (May 31, 2003)

I had missed your move to C7, Davik. I will redo its action.


----------



## Thordain (May 31, 2003)

*Creature*: The remaining creature turns to Taklinn. It whips both of its arms, wrapping one around his midsection and one around his neck. It takes hold, and starts to try to pull Taklinn in, but Taklinn manages to shake off the grab through sheer brute strength.

_Damage attack 1: 8
Damage attack 2: 9

Status:
Lorenz: down 22
Taklinn: Down 24
Davik: Down 11

Initiative:
Lorenz
Taklinn
Thoart
Davik
Creatures

Actions?_


----------



## Page (May 31, 2003)

_OOC: Can i stick the potion in my belt and fire my bow all in one round, or would that still be considered two standard actions?_


----------



## Thordain (May 31, 2003)

_Ooc: Yes Page, you can do that. If you do that then you can only fire your bow once (standard action) instead of multiple times (full attack action). But since you only get 1 attack a round anyways at lvl 7, it doesn't make a difference._


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 1, 2003)

Taklinn continues his assault while Thoart holds his action.

GE


----------



## yangnome (Jun 1, 2003)

Davik, at a loss of anything else to do holds his action.


----------



## Page (Jun 1, 2003)

Lorenz quickly sticks the potion in his belt and then fires off another arrow at the plant.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 2, 2003)

*Lorenz*: You put the potion away and fire your bow. Your arrows whistles past the plant, narrowly missing.

_Attack roll: 5 + 10 - 4 = 11, miss_

*Taklinn*: You continue your attack, hacking away. Your axe hits twice, injuring the monster both times.

_Attack roll 1: 16 + 16 = 31, hit
Attack roll 2: 16 + 11 = 25, hit
Damage roll 1: 1 + 10 = 11
Damage roll 2: 5 + 10 = 15_

*Davik and Thoart*: You hold your actions.

*Creature*: The creature seems quite injured now. It continues attacking Taklinn. One of its viny arms hits him.

_Creature damage: 11

Status:
Lorenz: down 22
Taklinn: Down 35
Davik: Down 11

Initiative:
Lorenz
Taklinn
Thoart
Davik
Creature_

Actions?


----------



## Page (Jun 2, 2003)

Lorenz curses as his shot nearly misses the plant creature. Eager to help his buddy Taklinn put this monster down, Lorenz quickly draws another arrow and fires off a shot.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 2, 2003)

*Lorenz*: Luck just isn't with you this time. You fire your arrow, but your fingers get caught on the string and the arrow falls to the ground.

_Attack roll: 1 = automatic miss_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 2, 2003)

Taklinn continues to swing away wildly (spitting everywhere as he swings) and puts a little extra effort into killing the abberation in front of him.(Power Attack 2 points)

Thoart, seeing no need for immediate action, continues to hold.



GE


----------



## yangnome (Jun 2, 2003)

Davik continues to hold as well.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 3, 2003)

*Taklinn*: You swing wildly at the monster. You hit it hard with one blow, but miss on your second. It seems to be on its last legs.

_Attack roll 1: 16 + 14 = 30, hit
Attack roll 2: 4 + 9 = 13, miss
Damage roll 1: 8 + 12 = 20_

*Davik and Thoart*: You hold your actions.

*Creature*: The thing thrashes wildly, but cannot hit the warrior in front of it.

_Status:
Lorenz: down 22
Taklinn: Down 35
Davik: Down 11

Initiative:
Lorenz
Taklinn
Thoart
Davik
Creature_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 3, 2003)

Taklinn continues the assault.  As soon as the monster goes down Thoart moves to cure Taklinn with his most potent healing magic.

GE


----------



## Thordain (Jun 3, 2003)

Taklinn keeps up his attack, and brings his axe down with a swing, finishing off the creature.

_Attack roll 1: 13 + 16 = 29, hit
Damage roll:  2 + 10 = 12_

The creature collapses in a heap. Thoart moves towards the injured Taklinn and casts _cure moderate wounds_, healing 13 damage.

_CMW roll: 3 + 3 +7 = 13

Lorenz: down 22
Taklinn: Down 22
Davik: Down 11_


----------



## yangnome (Jun 3, 2003)

Davik moves up to Taklinn and offers him a potion (CMW)


----------



## Page (Jun 3, 2003)

Lorenz sighs quietly with relief as Taklinn finishes off the monster. With the threat gone, the rogue puts away his bow and downs the potion that Davik handed him earlier. Once that is done, he will pick up his sword and rock and check with the others to see if they are ok.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 3, 2003)

Thoart, seeing Davik hand the potion (and hopefully before Lorenz imbibes his) to Taklinn speaks up, "Perhaps we should save the potions for times of dire circumstance. Allow me to help. 

With that Thoart will cast his healing magics on Taklinn and Davik to preserve the potions for a time of need.

GE


----------



## yangnome (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks.  I'd cast some cure spells meself, but goin into the crypts, I'd think it better if I kept me spells prepared instead.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 3, 2003)

Lorenz, you drink the potion and feel healing engergies course through your body.

_CMW roll level 2: 2 + 3 + 2 = 7_

When you are done with it, you notice that everyone is staring at you! 

Everyone else, in the light of the magical rock, you can see that Lorenz's hair is bright blue!

_Lorenz: down 13
Taklinn: Down 22
Davik: Down 11_


----------



## Page (Jun 4, 2003)

Lorenz blinks as he suddenly realizes that everybody is staring at him like he just grew a third eye or something. He stares back at the three dwarves, mild confusion evident on his dusky features.

"What? What are you lookin at? My wounds can't look THAT bad..."


----------



## yangnome (Jun 5, 2003)

Davik laughs uncontrollably while pointing at Lorenz

hahaha!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 5, 2003)

Taklinn smiles silently at the new blue hair, winded, but amused.

Thoart looks over a bit more diplomatically, Um...your hair is....uhhh....blue.  Are you sure that was ONLY a curative potion? 

He then walks over and casts Cure Moderate on Taklinn.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 5, 2003)

Trying to regain his composureHaha...Um...sorry.  Uh, I guess that's what happens when you get your potions from a gnome.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 5, 2003)

Thoart, your spell list shows only one cure moderate wounds prepared for the day. You can't cast it again.


----------



## Page (Jun 5, 2003)

"My hair is blue?!"

Lorenz growls and reaches up to touch his hair, a shocked expression on his face.

"I shoulda known better than to trust a potion from a dwarf! Bah!"

The rogue angrily points a finger at Davik and says, "Listen, funnyboy, you better figure out a way to fix my hair by the time we get outa here or I'm gonna set your beard on fire. Pray to your stumpy god, do whatever you have to do, just fix it! And don't gimme anymore of those gnomish potions either."

Lorenz goes over to search the area where the plant creatures were while muttering quietly to himself.

_OOC: Hey, once he gets over the initial shock, maybe Lorenz will grow to like his striking new hair color. You never know! _


----------



## yangnome (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't like it enh? OK then, don't worry, I won't give you any more healing potions.  As for the blue hair, don't worry, I imagine it will change back.. in a month or two.  I guess until that happens, I can't get near enough to you to caste a cure spell either...if I wants to keep me beard intact and all

still trying to hold back his laughter...


----------



## Thordain (Jun 5, 2003)

Lorenz, you search the area. The first thing you immediately notice is a strong wooden door in the north wall. It is obviously locked. 
Looking around the room, you notice two urns almost completely hidden by the slime growing here. Inside you find 80 gp, and two gems -- a black pearl and a silver pearl.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 6, 2003)

Thoart, remembering the last nasty door related surprise, will move to one side of the door and patiently wait for someone else to examine or open it.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 6, 2003)

So there little boy blue, you want to check this door for us?

Davik too steps back and to the side.


----------



## Page (Jun 6, 2003)

Lorenz pocket the loot, completely ignores Davik, and goes to check the door and its lock for any sign of traps. If anybody is listening carefully, they might hear him muttering something about half-pint clerics and how their magic only works half-right half of the time. 

_OOC: Using the search skill here._


----------



## Thordain (Jun 6, 2003)

Lorenz, grumbling, begins to search the door. Davik seems to have heard the remark about half pint clerics, and mumbles something under his beard.

Lorenz, as you scan the door, you immediately notice a wire running up the side of the door. It seems to be connected to some kind of internal mechanism.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 6, 2003)

Hal-right magic?   Curse you... if you think its so easy, why don't you give it a go there mr..ooh I'll search for traps.  Now there's an easy job...anyone can do that.  Heck, I can see the string on that door from over here.


----------



## Page (Jun 8, 2003)

Lorenz very carefully and delicately examines the wire. Once he has thoroughly examined it, he will attempt to disable the mechanism it is attached to.

_OOC: Disable Device_


----------



## Thordain (Jun 8, 2003)

Lorenz, you carefully examine the trap, and reach out to disable the taut string. As you touch your hand to the wire, you hear a loud 

BANG!!! 

You jump, startled.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 9, 2003)

OOhh, Careful with that..hehehe


----------



## Thordain (Jun 9, 2003)

After your initial shock, you realize that you didn't actually touch anything. The wire appears to be an illusion.


----------



## Page (Jun 9, 2003)

Once he gets over the initial shock, Lorenz will search the door again to make sure he didn't miss anything that might have been covered by the illusion. If he finds nothing else suspicious, he will break out his thieves' tools and start working on opening the lock.

_OOC: First he will make another Search check. If there is nothing else suspicious, he will make an Open Lock check. If, however, his search does turn up something suspicious, he will hold off on the lock picking. Obviously. _


----------



## Thordain (Jun 9, 2003)

*Lorenz*: You make another search check, but find nothing out of the ordinary.You pull out your tools and try to open the lock.

As you do so, a trap door undernearth your feet opens up from under you! You try to avoid the trap, but you fall in!

_Reflex save roll: 6 + 10 =16, fail_

You gasp in suprise as cold water plunges in over your head. You've fallen into the underground stream that you saw earlier. The stream isn't cold enough to hurt you, but it is moving very quickly. You try to hang on to the sides of the river, but the underground current is too strong, and you feel yourself being swept away.

_Strength check roll: 5 + 1 = 6, fail_

The stream carries you under. You can feel your body being dragged and bruised against rocks as you are swept away.

_OoC: You will take 1d3 points of subdual damage per round. Only Lorenz is aware of this._

*Others*: You see the floor drop out from under Lorenz, and the rogue falls in with a splash. The rogue, and his light stone are swept away. It's now pitch dark, but you can still see with darkvision.

_I will not roll initiative but I will keep track of rounds. Saying or doing something counts as a round.

Actions?_


----------



## yangnome (Jun 9, 2003)

Davik runs over and takes a look down the holeOi!  I'm not much of a swimmer meself, especially with all this armor on.  Perhaps me an one of you can run downstream and try to catch him.  if either of you can swim, you might want to try to jump in after him..or if someone has rope, perhaps the swimmer could go in after him tied to the rops and the other two of us could stand out here and hold the rope.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 9, 2003)

Thoart says, "Looks like it's time for a swim!" as he puts a length of rope in his teeth and leaps into the hole, assuming the form of a porpoise.  Using his incredible swim speed and blindsight, Thoart races after Lorenz trying to catch up to him.
 

OOC: I will try to catch up to Lorenz and get him to grab the rope.  If he is able to grab it, I will attempt to assist him in keeping his head out of the water.  If we see an opening, or other way out of the water, I will try to tow him towards it.

Porpoise: CR ½; Medium-Size Animal (Aquatic); HD 2d8+2; hp #; Init +3 (Dex); Spd Swim 80 ft.; AC 15 (+3 Dex, +2 natural); Atk Butt +4 melee (2d4); SQ Blindsight 120'; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +1; Str 11, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6. 

Skills and Feats: Listen +10*, Spot +10*; Weapon Finesse (butt).


----------



## Page (Jun 9, 2003)

Lorenz thrashes about frantically as he tries to get his head back up out of the water while desperately reaching out for anything to grab onto!

"GLUB GLUB!!!"


----------



## Thordain (Jun 9, 2003)

*Thoart*: You take the form of a porpoise and jump in the water after Lorenz. Because of your fast swim speed, it only takes you one round to reach him. Using your sonar, you dectect that the stream opens out from under the hill. You estimate it would take you a couple of rounds at your speed to make it out into the open.

*Lorenz*: You thrash around in the water, trying to keep your head above the water as the stream carries you away. Almost immediately, you realize there is a creature in the water with you!

You've taken 5 points of subdual damage so far.

_Actions?_


----------



## tburdett (Jun 9, 2003)

Thoart will try to push the rope into Lorenz' hand.  If he grabs onto it I will grab a section of rope a few feet ahead of what he is hold on to and drag him to safety.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 9, 2003)

*Lorenz*: The creature in the water with you swims up right next to you! It's hard for you to see anything but smooth grey skin and a dorsal fin, but you can feel its head as you thrash around. It seems to be trailing something in its mouth...


----------



## Page (Jun 9, 2003)

Too desperate to worry about what the creature might be or where it came from, Lorenz reaches for it, trying to catch hold of either its dorsal fin or whatever seems to be trailing from its mouth. He splutters as he constinues his struggle to keep his face above water.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 9, 2003)

Davik looks at Taklinn
 Do you want to stay here, or go back out in the direction of the stream and try to find them?

BTW...Did the door open, or did the trap trigger before the door opened?


----------



## Thordain (Jun 9, 2003)

*Lorenz*: You reach to the creature for support. The creature doesn't draw back -- rather it seems to be actually trying to help you. You stay afloat by clutching to its dorsal fin, and hanging on the the rope holding from its mouth. You cease to take any damage from the brusing rocks around you as you hang on to the creature.

*Thoart*: Lorenz is hanging on to you. You estimate that you can swim at half speed while he holds on to you. Your sonar shows you that it would take you half a minute to where the stream opens outside.

*Others*: About a minute has passed since Lorenz fell in and Thoart jumped in after him. You see or hear nothing except the water rushing.

_OoC: The trap door opened before the door was unlocked. The door still appears locked.

Actions?_


----------



## tburdett (Jun 9, 2003)

Thoart will swim for the exit.  Once outside he will navigate to the shore on the same side of the stream that the dungeon entrance is on.  Thoart will revert to human form once he is in a safe location to do so, near the shore, and help Lorenz out of the water.

Once he is back in human form he will exclaim, while he gathers up his silk rope, "Now THAT was fun!  Oh, anything broken or missing?  Are you injured?"


----------



## Thordain (Jun 9, 2003)

You swim out, following the stream's current. You find youself outside, east at the foot of the hill in which the lair is located. You are fairly sure you can make your way around back to the western entrance by following the hill's curvature.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 10, 2003)

well, what do you want to do Taklinn?

Looking down into the hole, which way does the water appear to be flowing?


----------



## yangnome (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Takilnn, could you come over here and take a look at this and tell me what direction you think the water is flowing in?  I can't tell.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

Thoart says, "Lorenz, if you are able to travel we should rejoin our companions.  This way!"  As he moves to follow the curve of the hill back towards the entrance.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 10, 2003)

Thoart, you and Lorenz make it around the curve of the hill. You walk a while, and eventually come across the entrance to the lair. It's now been about ten minutes since Lorenz first fell in the stream.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

OOC: Should I hold off for a bit to give our companions a chance to act during that time?  If yes, I will wait for a cue from you before I get back into it.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 10, 2003)

You can keep posting. It keeps the pace moving forward .


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 10, 2003)

Taklinn continues staring at the hole, I'm listenin' 

Taklinn will grab the rope and wait for it to go taught.  He assumes he will soon be pulling his friend up.  He has no idea that they are outside.

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

Thoart stops just shy of the entrance and mentally catalogs his remaining spells for the day.  Scratching his head he tries to remember why he memorized _goodberry_ or _scrying_.

"Well, this isn't getting the job done.  Let's move.", Thoart says to Lorenz as he passes into the darkness.

Moving at a slow walk, Thoart takes time to catalog the smells that are now emanating from underground complex.  He strives to compare the _scent_ now with the _scent_ he remembers from their first time passing through, ready to act in an instant if there is a noticable difference.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 10, 2003)

Taklinn, you listen at the stream as it flows eastwards. You are waiting for action on the rope when the trap door swings back upwards, closing the hole up and trapping the rope in the seam.

Thoart, you enter the lair again. Nothing about the scent seems any different. You notice the snakes at the north of the entrance again, but they do not make any moves toward you. You keep pressing in, and pass into the dragon's lair. Through the open doors, you can see Taklinn and Davik peering anxiously at the ground, holding a rope.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

Seeing his travelling companions ahead, Thoart says, "We're back.  Anybody else want to take a swim?  No?  I didn't think so.  I'm going to head back and get a closer look at those snakes.  I may be able to convince one of them to travel with me.  I'd appreciate it if somebody would come along in case I get into trouble."

OOC: I'm going to see if those are Dire Snakes.  If they are, I am going to release a wolf and the owl to acquire the snake as an animal companion.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 10, 2003)

*Thoart*: You quietly move back to the room with the snakes, and take a long hard look at them with your darkvision. You know about these snakes, and are able to recall their behavior and characteristics from your natural studies.

_Knowledge (Nature) roll: 14 + 6 = 20, success

Let me just take this moment to clarify my policy on Monster Manual access. I'd like to ask players not to look up monsters (I'm sure you don't). In general, your characters know basic details (ie: blue dragons use electricity, vampires don't like sunlight) but not specifics (this umber hulk has 8 HD, blue dragons use a line breath weapon and not a cone).
However, if your character has a related Knowledge skill, and you succeed on a check, you (the character with the skill) may look up the entry in the MM. The DC is 15-20 for knowledge of a creature if you have the related skill. Snakes are rather basic, so the DC in this case is 15.

In this case, Thoart succeeds in his check. He knows that the snakes are "Snake, Giant Constrictor". You may look up their stats in the MM, and tell the other players anything about them that you choose to. Thoart knows everything about them, including their hit die for purposes of animal friendship._


----------



## yangnome (Jun 10, 2003)

If you're gonna go check on the snakes wormwood, I suggest we all go.  I don't like the idea of splitting the group up..


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

Thoart watches the snakes for a short while and then returns to the chamber with the locked door and pit trap.


----------



## Page (Jun 11, 2003)

Lorenz does his best to dry off and then breaks out his hooded lantern. He lights it up and, once he can see again, he thanks Thoart for coming to his rescue. After that he will again go to carefully examine the door and the trap door that he fell through, trying to find any hint possible about the trap mechanism. He makes sure his goggles of minute seeing are on to help him from missing even a small clue.

_OOC: I will take 20 with this search, if that's allowable_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 11, 2003)

Taklinn, now seeing that his friends are okay, laughs and when Thoart goes the see the snakes, he pays attention to make sure that he is not attacked.

Nice move with the door Lorenz *chuckles* even I can find traps like that . Perhaps now we can get past this door.  After taklinn's good natured ribbing he tries to get the rogues help to retrieve the rope and then prepares to move on.

GE


----------



## Thordain (Jun 11, 2003)

Lorenz, when you take your time and carefully look, you can indeed see that there is a small mechanism connecting the locked door to the trap door. During your careful search, you also notice that there is no sign of the illusory wire that you saw before.

As for the rope, Taklinn, it is quite tightly wedged in the crack of the trap door. You would have to disable the trap before you could retrieve your rope.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 11, 2003)

Thoart replies to Lorenz, "I'm sure that you will have many opportunities to do the same for me in the course of our adventuring together.  Perhaps I should tie a rope around you before you get too close to the door?  We wouldn't want to have to do that all over again, right?"


----------



## yangnome (Jun 11, 2003)

Well, its good that you're safe.  You'd think with your reflexes though that between the time of that bang and the door opening, that you'd have been able to get away from the trap..


----------



## Page (Jun 12, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *Thoart replies to Lorenz, "I'm sure that you will have many opportunities to do the same for me in the course of our adventuring together.  Perhaps I should tie a rope around you before you get too close to the door?  We wouldn't want to have to do that all over again, right?" *




Lorenz grins and nods to Thoart.

"Good thinkin. I don't need another bath today."

Once the rogue has a rope tied securely around his waist, he goes back to the door and will very carefully attempt to disable the trap.

_OOC: Disable Device once again (*keeping fingers crossed*) _


----------



## Thordain (Jun 12, 2003)

Lorenz, you are unable to tie a rope around your waist since the rope is wedged inside the trap.

However, you apply yourself and are just barely (ooc: You made the DC exactly) able to disable the trap. You hear a small click and the spring pops out of the trap. You are able to open the trap door below, and it is no longer connected to the locked wooden door in front of you.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 13, 2003)

"*ahem* The door"


----------



## Page (Jun 13, 2003)

Now that the trap is disabled, Lorenz goes to work on the lock.

_OOC: Pick Lock _


----------



## Thordain (Jun 13, 2003)

Lorenz, you try to pick the lock, but it seems to resist your efforts.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 13, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *Lorenz, you try to pick the lock, but it seems to resist your efforts. *




"Maybe we could try a more direct method of entry.", says Thoart as he quietly speaks a one word command to his wolf companions and points at the wooden door.

(OOC: Thoart will order his companions to attack the wooden door.  If there is a problem with this, Thordain, please let me know.)


----------



## Thordain (Jun 13, 2003)

The three wolves hurl themselves at the door, trying to use their sheer mass to force it open. Two wolves just bang themselves against the sturdy door, but the third manages to bash it open.

_Strength check rolls: 2, 18, and 10. 18 + 7 = 25, success_.

The door opens, and you see a flight of stairs leading up to 10 foot square landing. At the top of the landing are 3 doors, one north, one east, one west. 

Also occupying the top of the landing is some kind of monstrous creature, seemingly assembled out of various body parts!

_Initiative
Taklinn: 13 + 7 =20 
Davik: 15 + 0 = 15
Lorenz: 4 + 8 = 12
Thoart: 11 + 0 = 11

Map incoming soon...

Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 14, 2003)

OOC: How far is it to the landing?  

Taklinn will rush to the front of the group with his shield raised to protect the others.  He will look over the shield.  Does the creature wish to parlay?  Taklinn waits for a more diplomatic member of the party to speak...unless the creature attacks, in which case Taklinn responds in kind!

GE


----------



## Thordain (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## tburdett (Jun 14, 2003)

Thoart moves aside to allow the more combat capable members of the party to move into position.  He calls out to his wolf companions with a single word and they move to place themselves between Thoart and the threat.

(OOC: Thoart tries to adjust to F8 and orders his wolves to defend him.  If F8 is not available on my initiative please adjust me to another square that is on the F row)


----------



## yangnome (Jun 14, 2003)

Davik moves up next to Taklinn ( OOC, I don't know which square he is moving to, I will move to an adjacent one), pulls a platinum ring from his finger and hands it to Taklinn

 Here, put this on. 

Davik casts _Shield Other_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 14, 2003)

Taklinn moves to D6 (if possible) while putting on the ring and waiting for a potential parlay.

GE


----------



## Thordain (Jun 14, 2003)

*Taklinn*: You move up to the front of the party, shield in hand. You put on the ring Davik gives you, and feel a magical protection surround your body.

*Davik*: You cast _Shield Other_ on Taklinn, moving up beside him.

*Lorenz*: Waiting for your action.

*Thoartt*: You stay back as your wolves form a protective circle around you.

_Status
Lorenz: down 13 normal + 5 subdual
Taklinn: Down 22
Davik: Down 11

Waiting on Lorenz's move..
_


----------



## yangnome (Jun 14, 2003)

For the next round (unless something happens between ow and then to change my mind) I intend to cast CMW (Substituting it for Lesser Restoration) on Taklinn.


----------



## Page (Jun 15, 2003)

Lorenz draws his bow, nocks an arrow, and aims directly at the monstrous creature. He waits to see what the creature will do before attacking.

"Here we go again..."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

somebody talk to it.  Let's not fight if we don't gotta Taklinn whispers over his shoulders to his friends.

GE


----------



## yangnome (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't think it will do much good... (OOC, does a 20 hit? just kidding) .. but.  Oi There!, show yerself!


----------



## Thordain (Jun 16, 2003)

The creature emits a hoarse roar, and lumbers down the steps towards the party (D5), moving in a stiff joined gait. It swings a decayed arm at Taklinn. Taklinn raises his shield and deflects the blow.

_Status
Lorenz: down 13 normal + 5 subdual
Taklinn: Down 22
Davik: Down 11

Initiative
Creature
Taklinn
Davik
Lorenz
Thoart

Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2003)

Taklinn, sure to place himself between his friends and danger, swings his might axe at his foul smelling foe. "ahhhhhh"


----------



## Page (Jun 16, 2003)

Lorenz aims his arrow at the monstrosity and lets it fly.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 16, 2003)

*Taklinn*: You swing your axe twice, cutting the creature with your first swing but missing with your second.

_Attack roll 1: 7 + 14 = 21, hit
Attack roll 2: 4 + 9 = 13, miss
Damage roll: 2 + 8 = 10_

*Lorenz*: You fire your bow at the creature. Your arrow strikes true, landing squarely in the creature's chest. You are certain that a normal creature would have been vitally wounded by the attack. However, the arrow not only seems to have not hit any vital parts, it doesn't seem to have damaged the thing at all! 

_Attack roll: 19 + 10 - 4 = 25, hit
Damage roll: 4 (creature not hurt)_


----------



## yangnome (Jun 16, 2003)

(OoC: Does it seem to me like this creature is undead, or some sort of construct (flesh gloem)?)

If the creature does indeed appear to be undead (or if I just can't tell), I will hold aloft my holy symbol and try to turn him.   In the name of the Great Protector, be gone with you!

If he appears to be a construct, I'll make a melee attack with my truaty warhammer, saying pretty much the same thingI said above...


----------



## Thordain (Jun 16, 2003)

OoC: The creature does not appear to be undead -- more like a construct.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 16, 2003)

Change my mind on above since you didn't rule on it yet... I am going to step behind Taklinn (D7) and cast CMW on Taklinn (substitute for Lesser Restoration.)


----------



## tburdett (Jun 16, 2003)

Calling upon the unstoppable forces of nature, Thoart casts a spell on one of his wolf companions and sends it to attack the creature.

(OOC: Thoart casts _greater magic fang_ on the wolf.)


----------



## Thordain (Jun 16, 2003)

OoC: The animal friendship commands are usually a word or a gesture, so they are free actions. (You can normally utter a short phrase as a free action each round).


----------



## tburdett (Jun 17, 2003)

I will now edit my post to reflect that ruling.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

Taklinn continues his deconstruction of this untimely menace! or in his words "MOOOOOOOVE or DIEEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

Taklinn continues his deconstruction of this untimely menace! or in his words "MOOOOOOOVE or DIEEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## tburdett (Jun 18, 2003)

Thoart approaches a second wolf companion and casts a spell on it.  He sends that wolf into battle as well.

(OOC: This is my second round action.  Thoart casts his last _greater magic fang_ of the day and sends that wolf into battle with the enemy.


----------



## Page (Jun 18, 2003)

Realizing that he will have little effect with his bow, Lorenz drops it and draws his  enchanted sword, hoping that will make more of an impact. He quickly moves up next to Taklinn (E6) to help the dwarven warrior in his melee fight with the monster.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 18, 2003)

*End of Round 1*

*Davik*: You move behind Taklinn, and release healing energies into his body:

_CMW Roll: 5 + 7 + 7 = 19_

*Thoart*: You send your now magically enhanced wolf to the attack! It bounds to E5-56 and attacks the animated thing. As it moves into position to attack, the creature strikes with an attack of opportunity! It slams its arm into the side of the wolf with suprising strength! The wolf then growls and bites in response, tearing fresh from the arm. It attempts to shake the creature to the ground, but the construct shakes itself away.

_AoO damage: 11
Wolf 1 attack: 7 + 12 = 19, hit
Bite damage: 16
Trip attack: 13 + 7 = 20, loses opposed roll


Status:
Lorenz: down 13 normal + 5 subdual
Taklinn: Down 3
Davik: Down 11
Wolf 1: Down 11 + 3 (3 wounds unhealed from the previous day)
_


*Round 2*

*Creature*: The construct emits a harsh roar, turning to face its newest foe. It slams both of its arms at the wolf that attacked it. One of its arms hits the wolf right along the skull, doing critical damage. You all hear a sickening *crack* as the arm hits the back of the wolf's skull, and the wolf falls limply to the ground.

_Attack 1 damage: 17
Attack 2 damage (critical hit): 20_

*Taklinn*: You continue your relentless attack, striking blow after blow with your hammer. Your second hammer blow hits it right in the stomach -- a blow you are sure would have done critical damage to a normal foe. Although the creature is hurt by this attack, it does not seem critically devastated. Nevertheless, your hammer blow is still incredibly damaging, and the creature falls to the ground with one last roar.

_Attack 1 roll: 13 + 14 = 27, hit
Attack 2 roll: 20, natural hit
Attack 1 damage: 9 + 8 = 17
Attack 2 damage: 2 + 8 = 10_

*Others*: Since the creature has fallen, you might want to change your actions.

*Wolf 1*: The injured wolf lies bleeding on the ground. It continues to bleed from its skull, and the injury appears to be getting worse by the second.

_Stabilization roll: failed

Status:
Lorenz: down 13 normal + 5 subdual
Taklinn: Down 3
Davik: Down 11
Wolf 1: Down 52 (dying)

Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

Taklinn, if he sees no other immediate threat, drops to a knee, and yanks an arm off of his shirt to staunch the wolf's bleeding, feeding it his potion of CMW.  "bring yer healin magics to the dog that just maybe saved mee life" 

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jun 18, 2003)

Seeing his companion fall in battle, Thoart rushes forward and begins casting his healing magics on it.  Having done that he says, "Friends, I have very little spell power, and no healing magic, remaining.  Perhaps we should fall back and rest before we continue on."

(OOC: I will cast both of my _Cure Light Wounds_ on the wolf.)


----------



## Thordain (Jun 18, 2003)

double post


----------



## Thordain (Jun 18, 2003)

You administer the potion and the spells, and the wolf regains conciousness.

_CLW spells: 1 + 7 + 4 + 7 = 19
CLW potion: 8 + 1 = 9_

The wolf gets up shakily. It is still severely wounded, but it is now alive and stable. It whimpers sadly and begins to lick its wounds. 

The rest of you see that the wolf's hair is now a bright blue! It in fact matches the hue of Lorenz's new hairstyle.

_Status
Lorenz: down 13 normal + 5 subdual
Taklinn: Down 3
Davik: Down 11
Wolf 1: Down 35_


----------



## yangnome (Jun 19, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Sorry I haven't been around all day, I got a pretty bad case of food poisoning[/ OoC]

 I'm all for resting.  I think maybe we should go camp right outside the mouth of this place rather than inside.  It isn't too far back and probably a bit safer out there.  Once we get out there, we can tend to each others' wounds.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 20, 2003)

Awaiting player replies! Please see my comment in the ooc thread as well.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 20, 2003)

"Lets's rest!"


----------



## tburdett (Jun 20, 2003)

"It would probably be safer for us to rest outside.", Thoart says as he begins to move in that direction.  Thoart watches the snakes carefully as he passes, ready to act if they seem threatening.

(OOC: If the snakes do not cause any problems he will move on.)

He continues on until he is near the exit to the outdoors, where he will briefly pause to check for new or unusual _scents_.  Detecting nothing, he will move outside and look for a good campsite.

(OOC: Thoart will use his _scent_ feat to make sure that nothing is waiting to ambush us as we exit.  He will then use his Wilderness Lore (Taking 20), if that is the correct skill, to look for a good campsite.)

Finding a good campsite, Thoart will lay out his bedroll.  "I will take first watch if there are no objections, as I will need a full nights rest to regain my spells.  I would recommend that Davik take the last watch, for the same reason.  If you don't mind, Taklinn, I will wake you when it is time for me to sleep".  Having said that, Thoart issues a command to his wolf companions, and they respond by taking up defensive positions around the party.  He then speaks briefly to his owl and it flies up into the air and begins circling directly overhead.  Finally, Thoart eases into wolf-form himself and watches over the rest of the party as they prepare for sleep.

(OOC: Thoart issues a defend command to his wolf companions.  He also issues a seek command to his owl.  He then _wildshapes_ into wolf form.)

(OOC: I hope nobody objects, I'm just trying to move the game along.  If you have an issue with one of these activities, please let me know and I will do the necessary editing.)


----------



## yangnome (Jun 21, 2003)

sounds good to me, who'll be waking me up for my watch?  After he gets an answer, he unrolls his sleeping matbreaks out some rations, offering some to the others, eats and then prays a bit before going to sleep.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 21, 2003)

Thoart, in response to Davik's question, moves over and puts a large paw on Lorenz.

(OOC: Watch order, as it stands now, is Thoart, Taklinn, Lorenz, and then Davik.)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 21, 2003)

Taklinn agrees to everything with a grunt and is quickly asleep.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 21, 2003)

The party moves outside and makes camp. Only about an hour has passed since you fought the plant-like creatures, so you have most of the day to yourselves. You enjoy the sunny weather and share tales of previous adventures.

In the evening, you eat from your rations and prepare to rest. The night seems to pass uneventfully. If there are any spells you wish to cast before you go to sleep and your spells "reset", please post them here.

You wake up in the morning refreshed, and ready to continue.

_Casters, please update your spell selections for the next day. 

Thoart, please let me know whether you wish to convert to the 3.5 ed. druid or keep with the 3rd ed. one. See my post in the ooc thread.

Lorenz: down 13 normal + 5 subdual
Taklinn: Down 3
Davik: Down 11
Wolf 1: Down 35

Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 21, 2003)

OOC: Do we recover HP with normal rest for the day?

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jun 21, 2003)

(OOC: I replied to you in the OOC forum with a question concerning the conversion.)


----------



## Page (Jun 22, 2003)

Lorenz wakes up feeling somewhat refreshed after yesterday's intensity. He gathers his things and is ready to move out whenever the rest of the party is ready as well.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 22, 2003)

Davik intends to make sure everyone is at 100% or a point away from it before going to bed. Let me know how many spells it takes to do so, and I'll let you know which ones he substitutes (if it matters.)  I'll post an updated spell list in the morning.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 22, 2003)

_OoC: 
GE: No, you do not recover hp. Resting a full day's worth (no other activity but bed rest) lets you regain 1 hp per day.

tburdett: Thanks for the extensive explanation of the 3.5 ed. druid's animal companion. I had not considered the effect of the ring of animal friendship. It seems the simplest alternatives are to either keep you as a 3.0 druid, ring and all, or bring you over to 3.5 ed and then lose the ring. If you do the latter, you could replace the ring with any combination of magical items of equal or lesser value. In this case you'd keep 1 dire wolf as an animal companion (If you'd like to change your companion type let me know), since it's appropriate for your level and past usage.

yangnome: If you could send me an MSN message when you get online, we can check over the healing. I just want to make sure you have enough healing to cover the remaining wounds. If you do, that's fine.

To avoid problems like we've had in the past, where no one is posting because everyone is waiting for someone else to post, I'll try to post a list of what I am waiting on in order to move forward . So in this case, I am waiting on:
-Davik's new spell selections (or an "I am okay with what I have" post)
-Thoart's new spell selections/decision on 3.5 ed. vs 3.0 druid.

Once those are set, we can take over from the next day, with the party at the cave mouth entrance.
_


----------



## yangnome (Jun 22, 2003)

enh...go ahead with the same spell list for me today.  I was going to go through and redo them, but my mother in law just came in country last night and I haven't had time to consider other options.  As far as healing the party up last night, I had plenty of spells left to substitute in order to do so, I just wasn't sure if we'd need to keep track of what I substituted in case we ran into something.  Even if I had to burn some high level spells, I intended to make sure everyone was up..of course if one or two hp were left, I wouldn't cast CCW.  ( I can meet with you later online and go over this if need be, but I'll be out w/ my mother in law most of the day.


After Davik prays for his spells in the morning, he casts magic vestment on himself and shield other and BUll's Strength on Taklinn (I am asuming we are using 3E spell durations, if not, that will change when I cast them)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 23, 2003)

taklinn rememorizes all the same spells (none) and is ready to go!

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jun 23, 2003)

(OOC: I will convert over to 3.5 and keep a wolf as my companion.  I will get my spell list and new magic items to you sometime today.  My new spell list is as follows.)

0th – Animal Trick, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Resistance, Virtue;
1st - Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds x2, Faerie Fire, Pass Without Trace;
2nd – Barkskin x2, Flame Blade, Regenerate Moderate Wounds;
3rd - Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang x2;
4th – Bear’s Heart, Flame Strike


----------



## Thordain (Jun 23, 2003)

Okay, great . Since Thoart's magic items are a pretty important decision. I still think it best to wait until he's selected them before we keep moving. Sorry for the pressure tburdett


----------



## tburdett (Jun 24, 2003)

(OOC: Ok, got the character posted in the character thread.  I went with a +1 Large Darkwood Shield and bumped my Cloak of Resistance up to +3.)


----------



## Thordain (Jun 24, 2003)

_Thanks for getting up your character so fast! We now resume to our game.._

After a restful night's sleep, you wake up feeling refreshed and ready. Two of Thoart's feral companions have left over the night, but one has remained -- the wolf that almost died in the fight the previous day is still with the party. 
Thanks to Davik's ministerings the night before, you are all fully restored from your wounds.

You gather up your belongings and proceed in marching order to the mouth of the lair. The now familiar dark tunnel stretches northeast into the main opening room.

_Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 24, 2003)

Taklinn will lead the crew to the tunnel with three doors, and if there is no hostile contact he will as Lorenz to search the doors in the hall.  If there are no traps and no locks he will lead the group through the right door.

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jun 24, 2003)

Thoart will follow Taklinn.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 24, 2003)

(are we still using 3E lengths on boost spells ie Bulls Strength ; Just want to make sure I mark the spells off at teh appropriate time.)


Davik follows...

 Hey Lorenz, You might want to be _really_ careful when checking that door...


----------



## Thordain (Jun 25, 2003)

_I don't think WotC has confirmed that bull's strength is officially changed yet, so let's keep it at 1hr/level for now. Also, in the interests of moving the game forward I'll assume lorenz listens at the door_

Lorenz listens at the door carefully, but hears nothing. He also does not find any traps. Everyone stands back as Taklinn opens the rightmost door. You see a 20 foot square room before you. T

This 20-foot-square room was clearly the site of battle long ago. The walls are scarred by weapons, and smeared with soot. The ruins of a sarcophagus lie against the all opposite the door and a low (3 feet high) opening is clearly visible beyond the ruins. The floor in the crypt is flagstone.

_Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 25, 2003)

"Tombs make me think 'traps'.  Let's be careful."    Taklinn uses his tracking skills to see if he can vaguely replay the battle of ages past, therefore knowing where he can safely step to investigate the opening in the opposite wall.

GE


----------



## Thordain (Jun 25, 2003)

Taklinn, you carefully step your way through the debris and rubble to the opening the eastern wall. 
The floor in the crypt is flagstone, but the floor in the corridor is hewn stone, worn smooth enough that it doesn’t interfere with movement.
You can see with your darkvision that the small, narrow passage curves northwards.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 25, 2003)

taklinn mothions for Lorenz and the others to search the room while he watches for danger in the corridor. 

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jun 25, 2003)

Thoart will move into the room and look around.  Not having much experience with trap searching or secret door finding, he will merely look around, without touching,  for anything unusual.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 25, 2003)

All of you look around the room, carefully searching. You find nothing among the debris nor among the remains of the sarchophagus.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 25, 2003)

Thoart moves up next to Taklinn and takes a look into the area beyond.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 25, 2003)

You step into the narrow passageway, and see the tunnel curving nortwards, then westwards.
_I'll provide a map soon..._


----------



## yangnome (Jun 25, 2003)

Davik also follows behind those searching for traps, holy symbol in hand.  HE carefully glances over teh sarcophagus and area around the crypt while passing through.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 26, 2003)

This is what you see. Davik, you see no traps or anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 26, 2003)

Taklinn will summon Lorenz to the front with a hand motion and watch carefully for more danger (staying alert)

GE


----------



## Thordain (Jun 26, 2003)

OoC: I'm not exactly sure what you mean there, GE. Are you proceeding down the tunnel, or are you staying in the room and staying alert for danger?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 26, 2003)

Assuming the room has been searched (if it has not then do that first) Taklinn will motion for Lorenz to begin down the tunnell looking for traps with Taklinn 10 feet behind.

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jun 26, 2003)

Thoart and his companion will follow along next to Taklinn, with Thoart carefully trying to _scent_ anything unusual.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 26, 2003)

OoC: One small problem before you begin moving down the corridor... Lorenz is blind as a bat in this total darkness. He's in no position to lead anything without a light source!


----------



## yangnome (Jun 27, 2003)

OoC.., I meant to change one of my spells to continual light...oh well

Davik casts light on a stone and hands it to Lorenz.  He still keeps glanceing around the room, not looking for traps (though if he sees anything suspicious he'll take note) rather, looking for any traces of dead..or not so dead bodies.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 28, 2003)

_Hoping to hear a sign of life from Page before proceeding further... Page are you still with us?_


----------



## yangnome (Jun 30, 2003)

hhhmmm, no sign of anybody the past few days... I am away from home and probably won't have internet access until at least Thursday, at which point I will only have intermittent access until Sunday when I return home.


----------



## Thordain (Jul 2, 2003)

The party steadily approaches through the eastern corridor, which turns north and then back west. You find yourself in a room.
 The dwarves with their darkvision are able to see everything shown on the map below.

This 20-foot-square room has masonry walls and flagstone floors. Green stains run down the walls from the remains of copper cloak hooks. A few still have threads or scraps of rotting cloth hanging on them. There is a faint sulfur smell in this room.

In the south and southwest parts of the room are narrow passageways similar to the one you just came from. In the north, the main passageway seems to continue before veering westwards.

_OoC: To save space, I'm having Lorenz's icon represent the party as a whole.

Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 2, 2003)

Taklinn waits to see where others want to head

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jul 2, 2003)

Lorenz will slip on his _goggles of minute seeing_ and then carefully move into the room _searching_ for pits, traps, and the like.

With a word and a gesture, Thoart sends his animal companion to _protect_ Lorenz while he conducts his search.


----------



## Thordain (Jul 2, 2003)

*Lorenz*: Protected by Thoart's wolf, you take your time and search the room. You look over every part of the room carefully, but you see nothing that looks out of the ordinary.


----------



## tburdett (Jul 3, 2003)

Lorenz calls out, "The room looks clear.  Which way are we going?"

Thoart makes a sound and his animal companion returns to his side.  Thoart says, "Right behind you, Taklinn."


----------



## yangnome (Jul 3, 2003)

Davik continues to follow along in place.


----------



## Thordain (Jul 4, 2003)

_OoC: It seems everyone is waiting for someone else to decide where to go! Perhaps the party should appoint a party leader?

Waiting for actions...
_


----------



## tburdett (Jul 4, 2003)

Lorenz realizes that a decision must be made and moves toward the opening to the north.  "Try to move as quietly as you can.  That'll be difficult for some of you, but at least try.", Lorenz says as he starts out.

Seeing Lorenz move towards the larger opening to the north, Thoart and his companion, ever mindful of new or strange _scents_, move to follow.  "Come along, and have those weapons ready."


----------



## Thordain (Jul 4, 2003)

The party proceeds northwards, with Lorenz and Thoart in front. Thoart keeps sniffing the air, but notices nothing as he proceeds northwards. As you round the corner, Thoart smells something! A musky and sweaty smell. His dwarven darkvision lets him see beyond the pale light of the lightstone into the room beyond. 

This sitting room holds a 5-foot-wide, 10-foot-long wooden table and six stools. A 10-foot wide corridor opens at either end of the room. The room smells strongly of sulfur. The walls are masonry, and the floor is flagstone.

Around the wooden table are two four legged animals. They don't look unlike Thoart's wolf companion, but they are smaller. They look like great black hounds with powerful jaws. The dwarves can see them, but they are out of the radius of the lightstone, and Lorenz does not see them.

_Suprise round initiative rolls:
Taklinn: 11 + 7 = 18
Thoart: 4 + 0 = 4

Actions? Partial actions only are allowed during the suprise round_


----------



## Page (Jul 4, 2003)

Lorenz wonders to himself why the dwarves suddenly look tense and does his best to make out what's in the darkness beyond the light of his stone, his sword held firmly in hand.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 5, 2003)

Is something up there?  I can't see over yer heads..


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 5, 2003)

Taklinn turns to Thoart and motions, "no need to fight if ye can calm 'em down"[COLOR]

Taklinn grips his axe, ready for battle.

OOC: Hold action to see if Thoart can do anything to avoid combat, it he says he can't (as a free action) Then Taklinn will move to H2 and attack.

GE


----------



## Page (Jul 7, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Taklinn turns to Thoart and motions, "no need to fight if ye can calm 'em down"
> 
> GE *




"Calm what down? I can't see a damned thing!"

The Rogue continues peering into the darkness ahead...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 7, 2003)

"Light yer lantern or buy a torch...how many times in the last week have ya whined 'bout the dark...the wolves...and I was talkin at the druid!" Taklinn whispers at the rogue in a gruff but not mean whisper


----------



## yangnome (Jul 7, 2003)

yeah, light 'yer darn lantern already


----------



## tburdett (Jul 8, 2003)

Thoart asks his companion to _protect_ him while he decides upon a course of action.  Seeing that his wolf is ready to defend him, he makes his decision.  "Let me see what I can do.  Oh, and be ready to fight if this doesn't work.", says Thoart as he casts _calm animals_ on the creatures.

(OOC: I made a mistake when figuring the wolf's hit points and equipment, please note that I have updated my character.)


----------



## Thordain (Jul 13, 2003)

_OoC: Cable back up and running... sorry for the delay!_

*Suprise round*

*Taklinn*: You are the first to react, but pause, waiting for Thoart to make his move.

*Creatures*: The creature to the north, seeing the party, begins to howl. 

*AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* 

An eerie, unnatural sound emanates from its jaws, chilling you all to the bone. The sound is horrible, but you stand your ground.

_All of you make your saves_

The second one joins the first in its errie howl! Once again, an unnatural howl fills the air. This time, Davik and Lorenz's eyes grow wide in fright.

_Bay save
Davik roll: 1 + 9 = 10, fail
Lorenz roll: 10 + 2 = 12, fail
Others succeed

Davik and Lorenz are now _panicked_ until further notice. Their next actions will be to drop anything they are holding and flee as best they can.
_

*Thoart*: You are the next to react, and immediately cast _Calm Animals_. The creatures do not seem to be affected by the spell.

*Taklinn*: You cannot reach the animals and fight them in one partial action. The square H3 is 35 feet away (H2, which you specified, is further at 40), just out of reach of what you could hit with 30 foot partial charge. You are able to move to I3.






_Initiative
Creatures: 14
Lorenz: 4 + 8 = 12
Thoart: 4 (from suprise round)
Taklinn: 4 (moved action after Thoart)
Davik: 2 + 0 = 2_

*Round 1*

*Creatures*: The creature near Taklinn steps towards the dwarven fighter and attacks! Snarling, it bites, but Taklinn raises his shield to block his attacker. The second creature runs up behind Taklinn, flanking him, and attacks too. This one too is unable to pierce the dwarf's thick armor.

*Lorenz*: A terrible sense of dread clutches your heart! FLEEE!! FLEE!! You must flee! All other thoughts are forgotten as you are siezed by panic. You drop your short sword and your light rock, and you run as fast as you can back into the darkness.

_Status:
Lorenz: Panicked
Davik: Panicked

Actions?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 13, 2003)

Taklinn takes a step to J3 and swings his mighty axe at the dog in J4

GE


----------



## Thordain (Jul 13, 2003)

*Taklinn*: You step to J3 and take a swing at the creature in J4. You hit it solidly, and the creature howls in pain as your axe carves out a solid piece of flesh. You press your attack, and swing again, but the animal seems to blend into the shadows before your eyes, almost disappearing completely. Your axe hits only air.

_Roll 1: 14 + 13 = 27, hit
Damage: 3 + 7 = 10
Roll 2: not rolled_


----------



## yangnome (Jul 13, 2003)

Davik turns tail and starts running back the way the party came in.  As he does so, he drops his holy symbol, fortunately it is tied to a string on his neck so it just falls against his chest with a clank.

 See, I told them it'd do no good coming in here


----------



## Page (Jul 14, 2003)

Lorenz flees into the darkness, his sudden panic making him completely disregard the fact that he can't see a damn thing without that light rock. Somewhere, in the frightened recesses of his mind, he hopes that he doesn't slam into a wall and knock himself out...


----------



## Thordain (Jul 14, 2003)

_OoC: Waiting on your action, Thoart_


----------



## tburdett (Jul 14, 2003)

Torn between chasing after his fleeing companions and helping Taklinn to fight off the enemy creatures, he decides that the immediate and present danger represented by the enemy creatures overrides any concern for the possible dangers that his fleeing companions might face.

Thoart immediately calls upon the powers of the natural world to sharpen his teeth, and through their mystical bond, the teeth of his wolf companion teeth _(greater magic fang and share spell)_.  Then, with a word and gesture, Thoart sends his companion to _attack_ the creature that is flanking Taklinn, with Thoart following right behind.  (The wolf moves into K4 and Thoart moves into L4).


----------



## Thordain (Jul 15, 2003)

*Round 1, continued*

*Thoart*: You incant mystical druidic words, and your teeth grow and become razor sharp. Your wolf companion's fangs become frighteningly long, and they gleam to a pointed tip. At your word of command, your companion (_ooc: does he have a name?_), bounds to the attack, leaping at the nearest doglike creature and snapping at it viciously. The creature, distracted by Thoart, is suprised by the wolf's attack, and seems vulerable. However, its dark form seems to blend supernaturally into the shadows around it, and the brave wolf's powerful jaws snap at thin air!

_Wolf attack roll: not rolled_

*Davik*: Supernatural panic takes your heart in an icy grip. Your courage and devotion to Moradin leaves you, and all you can think of is to FLEEE!! You drop your holy symbol, which remains attached to your neck, and run as fast as your legs can take you down the dark passage from where you came.


*Round 2*

*Creatures*: The wolflike creatures snarl as they appraise the new threat. They continue to flank Taklinn, and the first snaps at him, but misses. The second growls and bites at Thoart's wolf companion, but misses as well (_OoC: How does your companion get 26 AC? I didn't see any bonuses to AC in the druid companion section of 3.5, and I see 14 listed in the MM and MW leather barding is +3 afaik. What am I missing?_). The wolflike creatures seem to notice that they are being surrounded, and step closer to the walls.

*Lorenz*: You continue to flee in sheer terror, running in the darkness. You run straight into a wall, taking 2 points of subdual damage. The path before you is still pitch black, but now which direction to go is uncertain. In your state of mind, you are in no condition to make rational choices and you pick a direction at random and continue running as fast as you can.

*Taklinn*: _I assume you keep attacking the wolf that you hit before._. You relentlessly press on the attack, this time hitting the creature with two solid blows. Your axe smashes the creature's face on the upswing, and hits a severe body blow on the downswing. The creature reels under the assault, and appears to be near death.

Attack roll 1: 15 + 13 = 28, hit
Damage roll 1: 1 + 7 = 8
Attack roll 2: 13 + 8 = 21, hit
Damage roll 2: 6 + 7 = 13

_Actions? Need Thoart's action to finish the round, as Davik is still paniced this round_


----------



## tburdett (Jul 15, 2003)

OOC: The animal companion of a 6th - 8th level Druid gains the following...

HD +4, AC +4, Str/Dex +2, 3 Bonus Tricks, Share Spell, Link (+4 to Wild Empathy and Handle Animal checks), Evasion, and Devotion (+4 save versus Enchantments).

The base AC for the Dire Wolf is 14, the above brings that to 19, and the barding brings that to 22.  I have noticed a few other errors and will update the Wolf as soon as possible.

Also, with the 3.5 revision the Dire Wolf will take up a 10'x10' area, with a reach of 5' beyond that 10'x10' area, for a total threatened area of 20'x20'.  Could you, for the next battle map, incorporate those changes?


----------



## Thordain (Jul 15, 2003)

_Ooc: Thoart, the creatures don't appear to be fading in and out per say. Rather, they are unusually dark and seem to blend into the shadows at all times, making it possible to simply miss them from concealment._


----------



## tburdett (Jul 15, 2003)

(OOC: With that in mind I will change my action to the following.)

Thoart will shift into Dire Wolf form and cast _green faerie fire_ into I 3, catching Taklinn and the two enemy creatures in the area of effect.

He will bark at Twolegsfriend, his wolf companion, to attack after the spell goes off. Twolegsfriend will 5' adjust into J-K 4 and J-K 5 and then attack the creature in J 3.


----------



## Thordain (Jul 16, 2003)

*Thoart*: You cast faerie fire, and the creatures are illuminated with a faint glowing light. The creature itself is still very hard to make out, but everyone can clearly see a glowing outline now, despite the shadowy inside. Twolegsfriend snarls and attacks the severly wounded creature, but misses. (ooc: Nice thinking there tburdett!)

_Twolegsfriend attack roll: 1, natural miss_

*Davik*: You continue to run, and hit the same wall that Lorenz did for 2 subdual damage. You continue to run in a random direction, panicked.

*Round 3*

*Creatures*: The uninjured creature steps to flank Taklinn at H3, and attacks him with a growl. This time, it is successful, and bites Taklinn for 8 damage! It shakes its head and attempts to pull the dwarf to the ground. Taklinn stands his ground and resists the trip attempt.

_Taklinn opposed strength check: 18 + 3 = 21, success_

The second creature turns to Taklinn and attemps to bite him as well, but it misses. It then steps to I2, where its companion was.

_Status
Taklinn: 8 damage
Davik: panicked
Lorenz: panicked

Initiative
Creatures
Lorenz
Thoart
Taklinn
Davik

Actions?_


----------



## tburdett (Jul 17, 2003)

(OOC: Thanks!  _Faerie fire_ is an amazingly useful utility spell.)

Thoart gestures towards one of the creatures and Twolegsfriend moves and attacks it.

(TLF will 5' adjust to I4 and attack the creature in H3.)

Thoart, in dire wolf form, then moves forward to prevent Taklinn from being flanked, and makes a bite attack.

(Thoart will move 15' from L4 through K4 and into J4.  He then makes an attack against the creature in I2.)


----------



## tburdett (Jul 18, 2003)

(OOC: To speed things up a bit I will give my actions for an extended period of time.)

Thoart and Twolegsfriend will continue fighting the creatures until they are dead.  If any party member drops below @50% of his hit points, Thoart will use his next action to pull out the CLW wand and use it until the party member is back to at least @75% of his hit points, and then return to fighting.  Thoart and Twolegsfriend will stay within 5' of each other at all times to keep the Share Spell link going.


----------



## Thordain (Jul 18, 2003)

_GE, are you there? Mainly waiting on you since davik and lorenz are panicked.._


----------



## tburdett (Jul 19, 2003)

(OOC: For the time being I have no ISP at home.  This means that during the weekends I will not be able to post.  This should not affect the game much because I do most (99%) of my EN World time at work during the week.)


----------



## Thordain (Jul 29, 2003)

I think I'm going to cancel this game due to lack of interest. People just don't seem motivated enough to play


----------



## Page (Aug 1, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *I think I'm going to cancel this game due to lack of interest. People just don't seem motivated enough to play  *




OOC: I can't speak for the others, but I've been motivated. I've just been waiting for the others to post all of this time so we can get to the point where I am back in control of my character.  Anyway, if this game picks up again, I'd still like to be involved. Let me know!


----------



## tburdett (Aug 1, 2003)

As Page stated, I was motivated to play, I just kept waiting for GE to reply.  I was here 5 or 6 times a day to check on the thread, but I did not want to clutter the thread with this type of OOC chatter.

I was a little upset when you posted your last message and held off replying because of that.

If you decide to continue, I will be here to play.  If you decide to kill the game, you will have to get past Thoart and Twolegsfriend to do it!


----------



## Thordain (Aug 1, 2003)

tburdett, I certainly didn't mean to imply you in my last message. You've been very responsive, and it hasn't gone unnoticed. I also feel bad since I recruited you so recently.
GE, are you still there? Any interest in playing?


----------



## tburdett (Aug 2, 2003)

I will keep checking here a couple of times a day to see what you decide to do.  I am all for playing if there is a way to make it work.


----------



## Page (Aug 7, 2003)

I am going on vacation tomorrow and won't be able to post again until Monday, 8/18. I'm just letting you guys know in case a miracle happens and this game is resurrected while I'm away. 

By the way, I really would like to see this game get started up again. Maybe a new player or two could be recruited while I'm gone? Just a thought. 

Take care!


----------



## tburdett (Aug 8, 2003)

Thordain, I am all for recruiting a couple of new players if you are still interested in running this game.


----------

